# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Le Parlement europen contredit Hadopi et vote l'amendement Bono

## BainE

*Nouveau* *Jeudi 7 mai*



> *Le Parlement europen contredit Hadopi et vote l'amendement Bono*
> L'amendement Bono dit que l'on ne peut pas couper un droit fondamental
> 
> INTERNET - Au lendemain du vote de lamendement Bono au Parlement europen, dont on dit qu'il sonne le glas d'Hadopi, plusieurs questions se posent. 
> Que dit exactement lamendement Bono, vot au Parlement europen?
> Il stipule quaucune restriction ne peut tre impose aux droits et liberts fondamentaux des utilisateurs finaux sans dcision pralable des autorits judiciaires. Traduction: La suspension du Net, prvue par Hadopi, doit tre dtermine par un tribunal dot dun juge et non par une autorit administrative comme Hadopi, explique Guy Bono, eurodput franais (socialiste)  lorigine de lamendement. Ce  quoi le groupe UMP de lAssemble nationale rtorque que, puisque la Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet (Hadopi) est constitue de magistrats, linstance pourra entrer dans ltiquette autorit judiciaire.
> 
> Autre mot important: le qualificatif pralable. L encore, cest contradictoire avec ce que prvoit la loi Hadopi, qui veut quon prouve son innocence aprs avoir t coupable de tlchargement, reprend Guy Bono. Lui voudrait au contraire que les internautes souponns de tlchargement illgal soient jugs avant toute sanction.
> 
> ...





Bonjour, 

je suis content ce matin, une bonne nouvelle est tomb concernant la loi Hadopi, bon par contre la France a l'air de passe pour une ... (choisissez votre mot ici  ::aie:: )




> *Antipiratage : La doctrine franaise filtre par lEurope*
> par Astrid Girardeau
> 
> Lundi, Christine Albanel a exprim son intention de riposte-graduer lEurope. Convaincue que la dmarche franaise est  solide et responsable , elle tient  en  faire un sujet central de la prsidence . Et espre obtenir le consensus des 27 pays de lUnion sur le principe de riposte gradue et de filtrage des contenus. Pourtant hier, la Commission des liberts civiles (LIBE) du Parlement europen a adopt un amendement qui interdit dimposer des technologies de filtrage aux fournisseurs daccs (FAI).
> 
>  Cela confirme une fois de plus lopposition des eurodputs au projet de Mme Albanel de "riposte graduer" lEurope , fait savoir Guy Bono dans un communiqu. Il rpond directement  la ministre de la Culture qui,  propos du vote des dputs europens contre le concept de riposte gradue davril dernier, voquait une  majorit trs courte et htroclite  qui, selon elle, se serait aujourdhui  vanouie. 
> 
> Dans le cadre du  paquet Tlcom , la Commission LIBE a ainsi adopt aujourdhui,  lunanimit moins deux voix contre et deux abstentions, le rapport Alvaro. Parmi les textes adopts, lamendement 76 (du conservateur anglais Syad Kamall) interdit le fait dimposer aux FAI des technologies de filtrage (dtection et interception)  des  fins de la dtection, de la poursuite et de la prvention de toute violation des droits de proprit intellectuelle par des utilisateurs . Pour Guy Bono, ladoption de cet avis rappelle (entre autres  Christine Albanel) que  les mesures de filtrage obligatoires sont considres par le Parlement europen comme disproportionnes, inefficaces et en contradiction avec la protection de la vie prive .
> 
> ...


On va pouvoir conserver un peu de vie prive sur le net.

----------


## gmotw

Je sens que a va tre rock'n roll, la prsidence franaise de l'UE.

----------


## BainE

Bah, 

de tout faon est dj considr comme le fin fond du ramassis des limbes de l'europe, alors un peu plus ou un peu moins...

----------


## gmotw

J'ai de plus en plus honte de mon gouvernement (et de plus en plus fire de ne pas avoir vot pour eux).
J'espre juste que le nain de jardin ne va pas contaminer tout le monde dans sa dmarche mgalo et que l'Europe continuera  lui donner des claques de ce genre.

----------


## HelpmeMM

bah de toute faon" bling bling Ier" va faire comme d'hab il va couter dire oui et puis se barrer et faire comme il veut de toute faon...

----------


## Phelim

Y'a pas de quoi avoir honte  ::lol:: 

Ca ne fait qu'un an ^^ Attendons de voir dans 4 ans ce que a donnera. L'histoire est malheuresement souvent un ternel recommencement.

En tout cas, on est vraiment tomb bien bas pour que l'europe publie des lois qui arrangent la population et pas les politiques. Incroyage  :8-):

----------


## nicB

Je me demande ce que a aurait donn s'il n'y avait pas eu le non Irlandais...
J'ose esprer qu'ils auraient quand mme rejet cette loi stupide.

gmotw> Ya pas de honte  avoir, mme si tu avais vot pour eux. On lit des politiciens qui de toute faon n'appliqueront pas leur programme, ou juste la partie qui les arrangent, et qui nous sortent des projets qui nous sont inconnus (ou dont on entend vraiment peu parler).  ::?:

----------


## sovitec

> ...l'Europe continuera  lui donner des claques de ce genre.


A ce que j'en ai compris c'est dj bien parti  propos de l'intention d'imposer une taxe sur les FAI et autres oprateurs tlcom pour financer l'audiovisuel publique. L'Europe a dj lanc un avertissement il y a quelque jour en rappelant son opposition  ce type de mesure (taxation des technologies innovantes) et la France pourrait bien se prendre de nouvelles amende si la loi annonce hier par notre cher petit prsident tait promulgue.

----------


## Captain_JS

De toute faon l'Europe n'aime pas la France, c'est pour a qu'on gagne jamais l'Eurovision ...

 ::dehors::

----------


## BainE

Je connais pas du tout la chanteuse, mais je l'aime bien  ::D: 

Ca nous change de ces 50 la : 
tienne Daho, Christophe Ma, Kery James, Sinik, Francis Cabrel, Patrick Bruel, Jean-Jacques Goldman, Jenifer, Stanislas, Raphal, M Pokora, Keren Ann, Thomas Dutronc, Eddy Mitchell, Isabelle Boulay, Maxime Le Forestier, Martin Solveig, Marc Lavoine, Calogero, Grard Darmon, Pascal Obispo, Jacob Devarrieux, Elie Seimoun, Alain Bashung, Bernard Lavilliers, Rachid Taha, Bob Sinclar, Psy4delarime, Abd Al Malik, Anis, Andr Manoukian, Charles Aznavour, Alain Souchon, Mademoiselle K, Soprano, Arthur H, BB Brunes, Liane Foly, Emmanuelle Seigner, Ridan, Renan Luce, Zita Swoon, Johnny Hallyday, Empyr, Kenza Farah, Shine, Camaro, Diam's, Renaud, Romane Cerda, Cali et la Grande Sophie. 

(Ce sont les pro hadopi demandant l'adoption de la loi par signature d'une ptition ou je sais plus quoi)

On voit que la famille Renaud est bien reprsente !
Que viens foutre elie semoun la dedans.
(Empyrn c'est Kyo mais en pire, dsl fallait que je la fasse)

Par contre c'est chiant comment on fait pour boycotter des gens qu'on connait pas/ecoute pas/aime pas ?  ::roll:: 
Si un peu embeter pour Ridan et Thomas Dutronc (il joue trop bien de la guitare)

----------


## HelpmeMM

c'est marrant que des nom connus, dont les cd engrangent de l'argent  foison. Alors intrt personnelle, ou rel inquitude pour le monde artistique ?


Et puis a veut rien dire c'est juste une faon de retourner les gogos  sa cause comme pour les lections ou johny avait dit je vote sarko. Ce sont des artistes qu'ils sachent rester  leur place qu'ils fassent de la musique et laisse la politique aux hommes politiques. Et si les hommes politiques se mettaient  chanter vous vous rendez compte ?

quand un artiste se sert de son nom pour une cause noble comme la faim dans le monde ou autre je ne trouve rien  redire, mais quand c'est pour protger ces intrt...

sa dmontre juste la mdiocrit du monde dans lequel on vie si des personnes se disent que c'est bien la rforme hadopi parce que jennifer a dit que c'tait bien perso je crois que la france est foutu. Chacun doit se faire sa propre ide et n'a en aucune faon a tre influenc par de telles actes. Que les hommes politiques prennent leurs rles  deux mains c'est leur rle d'inform le franais sur ce qu'il font pas les artistes, de plus cette ptition ne nous apprend rien de plus sur la loi. Pour quelqu'un qui n'aurait pas compris on sait juste qu'ils sont pour, effectivement  a fait avancer le schmilblik

Moi ce qui m'intresserai c'est de savoir combien d'artiste on rellement sign ce machin, apparemment  52. C'est marrant qu'on est pas t chercher des artistes moins connu et l effectivement sa aurait eu du poid. Dans une ptition il y'a toujours des ttes de liste mais si il n'y a qu'eux videmment sa pert son sens.

----------


## BainE

heu moi y'en a un certain nombre que je connais pas du tout et un paquet dont je ne connais que le nom.

Alors apres je sais pas si'ils sont connus

----------


## HelpmeMM

> heu moi y'en a un certain nombre que je connais pas du tout et un paquet dont je ne connais que le nom.
> 
> Alors apres je sais pas si'ils sont connus



je connais un bon 3/4 et pourtant je suis pas un fana de musique

de toute faon ce sont des artistes  pas des hommes politiques
je pensais que c'tait plus le rle de notre prsident de nous parler pour qu'on comprenne a mais oui c'est vrai 66% de mcontentement  c'est plus facile de faire passer la pilule avec des artistes bref comme d'hab que de la communication et du marketing on fait un jolie paquet cadeau 


pigeon OUe KK pigeon Oue KK (rapprochement a la pub kisscool sur les lapin)

----------


## BainE

d'accord sauf sur un point : c'est pas des artistes pour un certain nombre.

Et attention Cindy Sanders apporte son soutient la on peut plus lutter en tout cas a m'a bien fait rire

----------


## Captain_JS

Mouais enfin Cindy elle a l'air de manger  sa faim quand mme ...  ::king::

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Mouais enfin Cindy elle a l'air de manger  sa faim quand mme ...



euh elle pas pas un peu le QI d'une poule cela la ?




> Parce que je me dis quavant que tout a dmarre, jai mis cette chanson en tlchargement illgal sur le Net.


Va falloir lui expliquer ce que veut dire illgal ::aie::  ::aie:: ... A partir du moment ou l'artiste est d'accord et met son travail sur le net c'est pas illgal... berce trop prs du mur ? c'est encore un mystre pour tout le monde ?




> l faut tre raliste : il y a eu plus de 200 000 tlchargements. Donc moi, je pars du principe que si le CD avait t fait tout de suite, jen aurais vendu plus de 200 000.


mais bien sur donc en partant de ce principe on peut donc dire que les 3/4 des gens qui tlchargent illgalement ne le font pas parce que c'est cher mais parce que bon se dplacerjusqu'au disquaire le plus proche c'est chiant.

moi je vous le dit elle a eu un accident de poucette.

----------


## CheryBen

Le problme c'est que beaucoup "d'artistes" d'aujourd'hui font de la chanson pour l'argent, plus ou moins entrains par les maisons de disques. Donc forcment si une loi peut leur permettre de gagner plus, ils vont signer.





> d'accord sauf sur un point : c'est pas des artistes pour un certain nombre.
> 
> Et attention Cindy Sanders apporte son soutient la on peut plus lutter en tout cas a m'a bien fait rire


Quelle boulette celle-l.



> Parce que je me dis quavant que tout a dmarre, jai mis cette chanson en tlchargement illgal sur le Net.


Si tu l'as mis toi mme sur le net, a devient lgal non???



> Il faut tre raliste : il y a eu plus de 200 000 tlchargements. Donc moi, je pars du principe que si le CD avait t fait tout de suite, jen aurais vendu plus de 200 000.


C'est srement 200 000 personnes qui ne connaissaient pas ta musique et qui ont voulu couter pour savoir  quoi cela ressemblait. Si a avait t payant ils l'auraient jamais cout.

----------


## HelpmeMM

pas assez rapide cherry ben ^^ mais on a eu les mme reflexions ^^

----------


## Rayek

> moi je vous le dit elle a eu un accident de poucette.


En fait un jour, c'est sa poussette qui a pris feu, et pour arrter cela, son pre a pris un pelle, mais il a oubli qu'elle tait encore dedans  ::aie:: 

Bah, on aura toujours le mme discours, ouinn .. bouhhh .. on vend moins de disque ... on gagne moins d'argent ... ouinn ... bouhhh .. sniffff !!

Dites, vous avez pas oubli dans vos calculs que vos chers majors, ne vous paient pas ce qu'ils gagnent avec le tlchargement lgal car c'est pas indiqu dans vos contrats que vous auriez un % sur ces ventes.

Les artistes, feraient bien de dabord demander l'argent  la source du mal (les majors) plus tt que de se mettre  dos les fans qui n'ont pas les moyens d'acheter tous leurs albums.
Puis bon, combien gagne un artiste tous les mois compar  un pauvre SMICAR qui tlcharge ?

----------


## BainE

> Puis bon, combien gagne un artiste tous les mois compar  un pauvre SMICAR qui tlcharge ?


Ca... depuis quelques annes on dirait que de pousser la chansonnette c'est devenu le mtier le plus fatiguant du monde, pour lequel il faut des capacits que le commun des mortels ne peut ne serait-ce qu'imaginer  ::aie:: 

Enfin bon faut pas pousser, c'est loin d'etre des mozart ou vivaldi les gars (heu je met pas le fminin, mais les femmes aussi bien sur).

De plus j'aimerai bien savoir le nombre de dl de johnny halliday (dsl pour l'ortho), parce que les gens qui coutent a sont d'un certain age, ils ne connaissent pas emule...

Et pis a cot de ca, renaud t'explique qu'il a compos un certain nombre de ces chansons en un quart d'heure (si'il avait pas t bourr ca en aurait pris 5), donc les mecs ils mettent plus de temps a dl que lui a crer...

bon je m'egare, la fatigue du vendredi surement  ::D:

----------


## nicB

> euh elle pas pas un peu le QI d'une poule cela la ?


Euh ... elles t'ont rien fait les poules. Pauvres btes, tu les insultes.  ::aie:: 

Si j'ai bien compris, elle nous fait comprendre (involontairement ?) que le tlchargement,  son initiative, a lanc sa "carrire", et maintenant elle se retourne contre le tlchargement. Ok..

Dire qu'elle deviendra srement un modle pour les ados...  ::zekill::

----------


## Astartee

Arrtez de mdire, je suis sre qu'elle n'est pas bte que a la Cindy... Parce que cultiver soigneusement une image de nunuche de faon  ce que les gens suivent son parcours (ce qui n'aurait jamais t le cas si elle tait rest une personne "normale" avec juste un joli brin de voix) a doit demander pas mal de doigt.
C'est comme Eve Angeli, qui s'est mme teinte en blonde pour avoir l'air plus... blonde...
Tant qu'il y a de la demande pour se foutre de la gueule des "bcasses", il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'il y ait de l'offre  ::mrgreen::  et c'est peut-tre faire preuve d'un certain sens du business que de se lancer dans ce crneau  :;):

----------


## Captain_JS

Ah parce que des gens suivent son parcours ?  :8O: 

Je ne sais mme pas d'o elle vient  ::aie::

----------


## henderson

Si le travail du compositeur ou de l'auteur est si simple et si peu fatiguant... qu'attendez vous ?
Et si ce travail des autres est nul, vous qui n'aurez jamais rien fait... vous tes quoi...  part d'tre inexistants ?
Des p'tits baufs (en attendant de devenir de vieux cons) qui se la ptent vautrs sur leur clic-clac ?

Une loi aussi conne est  la hauteur de ce que sont, ceux et celles qui tlchargent illgalement !
Alors ne venait pas vous plaindre ... vous n'avez que ce que vous mritez !

----------


## Captain_JS

Donc si on suit ton raisonnement comme l'Europe n'est pas favorable a une telle loi, on peut en dduire que seuls les gouvernants franais sont au niveau ...

Que de baufs et de cons en Europe ...

----------


## nicB

> Et si ce travail des autres est nul, vous qui n'aurez jamais rien fait... vous tes quoi...  part d'tre inexistants ?


On a jamais rien fait ? On est tous au chmage ? Pas sr.
Chacun son job. Le leur, c'est de faire de chansons. Maintenant, certains appellent a un art, moi pas. Mais  la rigueur on s'en fou.

Qu'ils viennent par contre se plaindre que les gens tlchargent leur chansons, et qu'ils fassent les malheureux car ils perdent quelques % sur leur millions d'euros, l, faut pas dconner.

C'est quand mme fort je trouve. On critique un patron qui gagne des millions, par contre, un chanteur ou un sportif, c'est tout  fait normal. C'est vraiment dingue. Le but est pourtant le mme : se faire de l'argent avec les autres.

Et toi, henderson, qui es-tu pour venir donner des leons  gens que tu ne connais mme pas ? On a vex un fan de Lorie et Cindy Sanders ?

----------


## souviron34

> C'est quand mme fort je trouve. On critique un patron qui gagne des millions, par contre, un chanteur ou un sportif, c'est tout  fait normal. C'est vraiment dingue. Le but est pourtant le mme : se faire de l'argent avec les autres.


je rectifierai juste ce petit passage :

99% des recettes de la SACEM est distribu  5% des socitaires...

Donc 1%  95%

ce qui fait grosso modo 500 euros / an..

a va les "patrons qui gagnent des millions" ?  ::aie:: 




> Ca... depuis quelques annes on dirait que de pousser la chansonnette c'est devenu le mtier le plus fatiguant du monde, pour lequel il faut des capacits que le commun des mortels ne peut ne serait-ce qu'imaginer 
> 
> Enfin bon faut pas pousser, c'est loin d'etre des mozart ou vivaldi les gars (heu je met pas le fminin, mais les femmes aussi bien sur).
> 
> De plus j'aimerai bien savoir le nombre de dl de johnny halliday (dsl pour l'ortho), parce que les gens qui coutent a sont d'un certain age, ils ne connaissent pas emule...
> 
> Et pis a cot de ca, renaud t'explique qu'il a compos un certain nombre de ces chansons en un quart d'heure (si'il avait pas t bourr ca en aurait pris 5), donc les mecs ils mettent plus de temps a dl que lui a crer...
> 
> bon je m'egare, la fatigue du vendredi surement


Que des "artistes" soient monts en grainealors qu'ils ne vaent rien, nous sommes d'accord. Cependant, si cela est le cas, et vu que les majors ne sont pas des philantropes, c'est parce que le "peuple" achte..

Si donc tu te plains, admet que ton point de vue n'est pas partag par "le peuple" (voir les succs de la Star'Ac, du Loft, etc etc..)

Si les gens sont assez c.ns pur acheter de la m.rde, pouquoi les majors se gneaient-ils  en produire ?

Le fond du problme est l : si les "consommateurs" choisissaient leur musique pour la "musicalit des oeuvres, il n'y aurait pas la production de masse que l'on trouve.

Et du coup, le "rlage"  propos des droits vient de l aussi : en dehors des ternelles balancements (_historiquement 4_) entre droits des producteurs et droits des artistes, le fameux "statut des intermittents" est en grande partie  l'origine de ce rlage (_voir le parallle ici avec ce qu'on trouve sur le foru emploi - paie, et dbats sur heures sup_), en fournissant un "statut reconnu de la socit", alors que ce qui tait en grande partie de la "crativit" avait toujours t reconnu depuis des sicles comme au contraire "pas un travail srieux"...

----------


## nicB

Je parle des patrons en gnral, que l'on critique beaucoup en ce moment (et je ne dis pas que c'est bien qu'ils gagnent tant, je prfre prciser..).

----------


## souviron34

> Je parle des patrons en gnral, que l'on critique beaucoup en ce moment (et je ne dis pas que c'est bien qu'ils gagnent tant, je prfre prciser..).


oui mais tu cites cela a) dans une discussion  propos de la musique et b) en y accolant "des chanteurs qui gagnent des millions". Relativise un peu  :;):

----------


## nicB

> oui mais tu cites cela a) dans une discussion  propos de la musique et b) en y accolant "des chanteurs qui gagnent des millions". Relativise un peu


Et alors ?

Cindy machin gagne peut tre pas des millions mais c'est dj nettement suprieur  ce que peuvent gagner ses fans et la plupart des gens. Mais l, c'est "normal" car c'est une chanteuse. Un sportif, normal aussi. Un patron, c'est un scandale. C'est la ralit.

----------


## henderson

> On a jamais rien fait ? On est tous au chmage ? Pas sr.
> Chacun son job. Le leur, c'est de faire de chansons. Maintenant, certains appellent a un art, moi pas. Mais  la rigueur on s'en fou.
> 
> Qu'ils viennent par contre se plaindre que les gens tlchargent leur chansons, et qu'ils fassent les malheureux car ils perdent quelques % sur leur millions d'euros, l, faut pas dconner.
> 
> C'est quand mme fort je trouve. On critique un patron qui gagne des millions, par contre, un chanteur ou un sportif, c'est tout  fait normal. C'est vraiment dingue. Le but est pourtant le mme : se faire de l'argent avec les autres.
> 
> Et toi, henderson, qui es-tu pour venir donner des leons  gens que tu ne connais mme pas ? On a vex un fan de Lorie et Cindy Sanders ?


Parce que celui qui est derrire le pseudo henderson appartient  ce milieu (auteurs, compositeurs, musiciens ... producteurs).

Les oeuvres qui sont tlcharges ne relvent pas le l'Art (au sens o l'Art ne supporte pas la copie).
Il s'agit de produits commerciaux pour lesquels existent des droits prcisment de "copie".
Que cela plaise ou non aux psycho-rigides ! 

Comme la Culture n'est rien d'autre que ce qu'il en reste... encore faudrait-il pouvoir alimenter et renouveler les courants ou les dcliner jusqu’ puisement.
Or, les frais  engager pour passer de la simple intuition ou de l'bauche au produit final, peuvent tre lourds.
Si on investit  perte, dans ce cas ce n'est plus la peine de produire (dans ce contexte commercial prcis) !

Rien ne m'empche par contre de jouer au mcne mais... c'est juste pour mes proches et nos amis. 
Et comme le disait l'un d'eux : "y'en a marre de servir de la confiture aux cochons" ... sans doute parce que y'en a marre de se faire dpouiller par de sales cons (et hop… a rime) ! 
Ceci sera sans doute peru comme du mpris... mais du mme tenant que le non respect du droit d'auteur !
Nous ne sommes pas vos esclaves !

Et quant  savoir si je prfre tre mpris ou vous mpriser… mon choix est fait !

Suis-je assez clair ?

Par ailleurs, ni la SACEM ni la SACED n'ont de monopole en la matire et vous pouvez donc crer votre propre structure pour veiller sur la collecte de vos propres droits, en pensant ainsi pouvoir mieux vous les rpartir.
Ce faisant... vous verrez bien ce qu'il vous en cotera, rien qu'en terme de service juridique (ceci dit, avec tous les avous qui vont se retrouver sur la paille... grce  vous...) !

Je prcise quand mme que je suis contre toute atteinte  la vie prive, que ce type de loi pose en sacr problme en termes de "mauvaise dictature" ... que vous avez choisie en toute libert... parait-il !

Par contre... dans cette loi il y a le signifi et... un signifiant ... qui n'est peut tre pas ce que vous pensez (c'est l dessus que sont bass les discours politiques du pouvoir en place) !

Finalement... il y a une justice : vous allez travailler plus pour gagner moins ... comme nous... les artistes (ceux qui, pour l'instant, travaillent encore...) !

Donc un grand merci... public je vous aime !

----------


## nicB

> Comme la Culture n'est rien d'autre que ce qu'il en reste... encore faudrait-il pouvoir alimenter et renouveler les courants ou les dcliner jusqu puisement.
> Or, les frais  engager pour passer de la simple intuition ou de l'bauche au produit final, peuvent tre lourds.


Il y a un systme qui vous exploite et la meilleure solution c'est de s'en prendre aux fans ? Voila la conclusion de tout cela ?
Je doute qu'il y ait un effet positif dans ce genre de stratgie, pour vous. A voir.
Cela dit, si vous vous en prenez aussi aux autres, qui, eux, s'en mettent rellement plein les poches, l je n'aurai rien  redire. Est-ce le cas ? Je n'en ai jamais entendu parl en tout cas.

Enfin, je n'aime pas la musique. Donc tu peux dire ce que tu veux, je ne me sentirai jamais vis. Je suis juste surpris de voir l'attitude de tous ces soit-disant _artistes_ envers leurs fans.

P.S: cette polmique me rappel celle du publique vs prive. Les deux camps s'en foutent sur la tronche pendant que les vrais responsables, eux, se frottent les mains.

P.S2: pour avoir quelque chose de constructif, je pense qu'il faudrait distinguer les _gros artistes_ des _petits_.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Il y a un systme qui vous exploite et la meilleure solution c'est de s'en prendre aux fans ? Voila la conclusion de tout cela ?
> Je doute qu'il y ait un effet positif dans ce genre de stratgie, pour vous. A voir.


Bonjour,

je ne crois pas que Henderson s'en prend aux fans, mais aux pilleurs...
A moins que, pour toi, tre un fan, ce soit simplement tre un profiteur...et dans ce cas... tu es tout sauf un vrai fan.

Je partage par ailleurs ce que Henderson a exprim en ce qui concerne le dclin de la cration, si on ne la protge pas (je l'ai d'ailleurs galement exprim au tout dbut d'une autre discussion sur le mme thme).

Voil.

EDIT ; j'ajoute que les crateurs et les artistes en gnral ont tout de mme le droit (ils sont assez grands) de dcider d'ignorer certains soit-disant "fans" (si ces "fans" l ne les intressent point).

----------


## souviron34

> P.S2: pour avoir quelque chose de constructif, je pense qu'il faudrait distinguer les _gros artistes_ des _petits_.


 ::king::  bon, enfin !!!!!


On l'attendait, celle-l ...  ::D: 

Regarde les chiffres cits ci-dessus (_approximatifs et pas de cette anne_), et tu verras que ce que nous maintenons comme point de vue, _Henderson_, *ucfoutu*, moi-mme et quelques autres, c'est que vos arguments ne portent *que sur les gros*, et que _c'est une minorit crasante._..

Donc, la justification du tlchargement libre et sans droits ne tient pas, car elle assimile tous les artistes aux gros, ce qui est patentement faux (_a se saurait, sinon_  :;): )..

Et les majors ne peuvent se permettre de payer des "petits" (_mme en les exploitant_) *que si* elles ont des rentres d'argent par les gros  ::P: 

Si il n'y a plus Johnny ou Cline ou Lorie, fini les petites trouvailles et perles rares......

----------


## Rayek

Je pense qu'il faut arrter de parler des fans car le problme ne vient pas d'eux.
Un fan dans 90% des cas, va acheter l'album de son idole sans rflchir.

Pour ma part, je pense que le tlchargement peut tre une bonne chose pour les artistes malgr ce que les majors nous font croire.
Pour l'exemple,  l'poque du premier album d'Era, je l'ai tlcharg via internet, l'album m'a plus et je suis all me l'acheter.
Depuis, ds qu'ils en sortent un nouveau, je me rue dans les bacs l'acheter.

Dire que le tlchargement fait perdre de l'argent aux artistes, et surtout aux majors (c'est eux qui en gagne le plus dans l'histoire) est erron
C'est un manque a gagn pour eux mais qui dit que le "pirate" aurait achet cet album ??
Rien, mais non, on considre cela comme une perte dans les calculs et on continue a dire que le tlchargement tue les artistes.

On met tous sur le dos des tlchargeurs mais on oublie de dire qu'il y a un problme de pouvoir d'achats qui est de plus en plus grandissant et que les gens ont d'autres choses  acheter avant, que la diversits des loisirs est en constante augmentation par rapport  l'poque du 33t et que donc les gens ne dpensent plus uniquement pour cela, l'arrive du DVD, l'arrive du tlchargement lgal par internet (Oui, car nos chers majors parlent uniquement du manque  gagner de la vente CD, mais oublie qu'ils s'en mettent plein les poches avec cela ...), etc ....

Je pense qu'il faut stopper cette diabolisassions du tlchargement qui est une goute d'eau dans les problmes que rencontrent les artistes.
Arrter et mettre en jugement ceux qui profitent du tlchargement pour se faire des ronds : oui
Les autres foutez leur la paix, la plus part n'auront pas les moyens de payer les amendes de toutes faon , cela ne sert a rien de les enfoncer encore plus que cela...

----------


## HelpmeMM

+1 pour rayek


il ne faut pas croire que les gens qui tlchargent le font dans le but de couler un artiste ou un film...


un film est cens gnr de l'argent dja a sa sorti au cinma et donc etre avant sa sortie en dvd dja rentable... ou est le problme


pour les artistes il est de notorit publique que ce sont les concerts qui leur rapportent le plus et a eux en priorit pas a une maison de disque ou autre.


il ne faut pas croire qu'une personne qui tlcharge  10 albums et  15 films dans le mois aurait achet ce mme nombre  avec le prix de la vie actuellement,bouffe carburant etc...

Aprs les artiste se couvrent sous une fausse bonne morale de on pille la culture... rassurez vous parti comme c'est parti on pourra bientot plus l'acheter votre prcieuses culture.
Les artiste qui pigne sur leurs tunes ferait mieux de pigner sur l'tat de la socit, quand on aura du mal a se nourrir il est clair que savoir si michel ou mathias a pas fait ces  5000 disques vendu ne nous proccupera pas le moins du monde. Mais non on s'occupe d fric en priorit c'est tellement plus parlant a court terme...


Il ne faut pas croire que c'est pour la libert, la cration et les droits des artistes que la rforme est vot faudrait un peu se rveiller la dedans ... LE FRIC

je ne cautionne pas le tlchargement dans le sens ou celui ci aurait un impact sur la mort d'un artiste mais je ne croit pas que pour le moment johny ou jennifer ai  se plaindre.

et pour les artistes ceux qui sont moins connu pas de tracas a se faire de se cot vous etes pas connu vous etes donc les moins tlcharger et contrairement a ce que vous penser les gens qui aiment votre musique prfre vous faire vivre en achetant vos produit pour  que vous continuiez il ne faut pas rvez vous tes des marchants avant d'tres des artistes.(je sais que ma dernire phrase va en offusquer quelque uns... et alors il n'y a pas plus de prestige a chanter qu'a faire de la programmation on le fait pour vivre)

rajout: a oui l'argument "en tlchargeant tu m'empche de vivres"... euh non pas du tout je t'empche de gagner plus et des millions c'est tout.l'artiste ce n'est pas un disque je le rappelle

----------


## alband85

> Arrtez de mdire, je suis sre qu'elle n'est pas bte que a la Cindy... Parce que cultiver soigneusement une image de nunuche de faon  ce que les gens suivent son parcours (ce qui n'aurait jamais t le cas si elle tait rest une personne "normale" avec juste un joli brin de voix) a doit demander pas mal de doigt.


Le modle conomique de Cindy serait Paris Hilton ?

_Ceci tait la remarque non constructive du jour._

----------


## sylvain.cool

> 99% des recettes de la SACEM est distribu  5% des socitaires...
> 
> Donc 1%  95%
> 
> ce qui fait grosso modo 500 euros / an..


Tu le dis toi-mme, les droits ne suffisent pas  payer les petits artistes, alors a changent quoi pour eux le tlchargement?

De nos jours, il me semble que les petits artistes se font plus connaitre par Internet qu'autre chose. Donc, si on ne peut plus tlcharger, comment voulez-vous qu'on vous connaissent et qu'on achtent vos CD.

Moi je n'achete que trs rarement un CD (et gnralement c'est des petits artistes, je considre que les gros n'ont pas besoins de a). Par contre, je vais au concert des petits qui passent dans le coin et la a me fait plaisir de leur donner de l'argent. Mais le donner au majors via les CDs a me fait chi..

Je pense qu'il faudrait s'adapter au nouveau march.

----------


## souviron34

> Tu le dis toi-mme, les droits ne suffisent pas  payer les petits artistes, alors a changent quoi pour eux le tlchargement?
> 
> De nos jours, il me semble que les petits artistes se font plus connaitre par Internet qu'autre chose. Donc, si on ne peut plus tlcharger, comment voulez-vous qu'on vous connaissent et qu'on achtent vos CD.
> 
> Moi je n'achete que trs rarement un CD (et gnralement c'est des petits artistes, je considre que les gros n'ont pas besoins de a). Par contre, je vais au concert des petits qui passent dans le coin et la a me fait plaisir de leur donner de l'argent. Mais le donner au majors via les CDs a me fait chi..
> 
> Je pense qu'il faudrait s'adapter au nouveau march.



oui et ?

juste pour rpondre sur ton premier point, je ne suis pas comme Henderson un artiste, mais il se trouve que j'ai t producteur. Je dis bien "ai t"...

Aprs avoir sorti de ma poche plus d'un an de salaire (environ 45 000 euros), j'en ai touch......... 1500 ...

Ce qui fait que j'ai fini par arrter au bout de 6 ans...

Tout ceci pour dire que produire un CD de qualit (_pochette, studio, mmusiciens, ingnieur du son_) revient cher :  l'poque (1999), environ 65 000 euros. Puis vient le dmarchage d'un distributeur : dplacements, htels, restaus (_France oblige, rien ne se fait par tlphone ou email_). 

Alors je suis d'accord pour les artistes inconnus, ou au contraire les trs connus et qui ont de l'argent  mettre soit dans un site (et sa maintenance et gestion), soit dans une quipe spcialise.

Mais les "moyens" sont ceux qui sont pnaliss : pas assez d'argent pour avoir une quipe ou grer un site (_rponse 24h/24, gestion des paiements, gestion des envois partout dans le monde_), trop connus pour que la vente de 300 CDs s'avre un succs...

( titre d'exemple, un des albums que j'avais produit, celui o j'avais mis le plus : le seuil de rentabilit (_c'est  dire o nous tions juste rembours de nos frais_) tait tabli  15 000 CDs....)

Ceci juste pour clarifier que il peut (_et c'est la trs grande majorit_) y avoir des producteurs passions qui ont *besoin* de l'argent, si vous ne voulez justement pas laisser le march aux majors et  leur production de masse...

(un autre exemple : un producteur avec lequel j'ai travaill  Paris (_son label avait dj 60 albums_) lance un disque en collaboration avec Sony. Campagne tl  l'appui. Cot : 2 millions de Francs (_juste avant le passage  l'Euro_). Disques vendus : 6500 .... Rsultat : ce petit label a disparu.... Mais pas Sony...)

----------


## sylvain.cool

> oui et ?
> 
> juste pour rpondre sur ton premier point, je ne suis pas comme Henderson un artiste, mais il se trouve que j'ai t producteur. Je dis bien "ai t"...
> 
> Aprs avoir sorti de ma poche plus d'un an de salaire (environ 45 000 euros), j'en ai touch......... 1500 ...
> 
> Ce qui fait que j'ai fini par arrter au bout de 6 ans...
> 
> Tout ceci pour dire que produire un CD de qualit (_pochette, studio, mmusiciens, ingnieur du son_) revient cher :  l'poque (1999), environ 65 000 euros. Puis vient le dmarchage d'un distributeur : dplacements, htels, restaus (_France oblige, rien ne se fait par tlphone ou email_). 
> ...


Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi, mais ce n'est pas ce notre faute si faire un CD coute trs cher et que, dans beaucoup de cas, le producteur ne s'y retrouve pas financirement.

D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, tu parle d'une poque (1999) o le tlchargement n'existait presque pas (en tout cas pas  l'chelle d'aujourd'hui) et c'tait dj dur de se faire de l'argent.

La question est donc : 
Est-ce que le tlchargement est vraiment la cause principale de l'chec financier des "moyens producteurs"(pour reprendre tes mots)?

Je ne pense pas. Certes il y a du manque  gagner, mais pas si important que a. Comme dit plus haut, je n'aurais jamais achet tous ce que j'ai tlcharg parce que je n'ai pas assez d'argent et que je n'ai pas envie d'acheter des trucs que finalement je ne trouve pas si bien que a.

Aprs, ce n'est que ce que *je* pense. Peut-tre ai-je tort.

----------


## zodd

A tous les producteurs et autres artistes..

Donc, je me prsente un peu.. je suis musicien.. comprendre que je possde et pratique plusieurs instruments.. je produit moi mme mes maquettes dans mon modeste home studio.. je joue pour mes proches, notamment lors de soires, o tout le monde me dis que je devrait essayer de me faire connatre.. bla bla bla.. ce n'est pas mon but, j'ai dcid de garder la musique comme tant une passion sans limite et sans contrainte.. je gagne ma vie autrement..

Je possde prs de 300-400CD.. tous achets !!  40 DVD.. tous achets.. aussi.. 
Et pourtant.. a m'est arriv de tlcharger.. si si.. des fois pour dcouvrir.. et acheter si a me plaisait.. 
Mais aussi pour dlirer sur les production compltement nul artistiquement parlant... je me souviendrai toujours de la soire o avec les membres de mon groupe on avait dlir sur une prestation de Diam's en train de compos sur un piano  prs de 30 000.. lamentable

Ce que je veux dire.. c'est que ce que j'ai tlcharg et n'ai pas achet,
JE NE L'AURAIS JAMAIS ACHETE DE TOUTE MANIERE..

Quand j'entends un type dire:"on a tlcharg 200 000 fois mon album, alors c'est comme si je n'avais pas vendu 200 000 albums" c'est n'importe quoi !! les trois quart des gens n'aurait de toute faon jamais achet cet album.. combien de fois les gens cliquent pour tlcharger un truc et ne l'coute mme pas en entier..  le manque  gagn est beaucoup moins grand qu'il n'y parait.. 
Et je trouve a trs prtentieux de croire qu'on aurait vendu autant de disques qu'il y en a eut de tlcharg..

Alors voil.. moi je fais ma zic, j'coute la zic qui me plait, souvent joue par des gens qui n'en vivent pas.. et si le "peuple" arrtais de prendre M6 comme parole d'vangile en matire d'art musical, on n'en serait pas l.. Ouvrez donc vos oreilles..

[EDIT] : j'ajouterai ceci..  prs de 20 le CD, 30 le DVD, et le faible poucentage revenant  l'artiste... d'une part il ne faut pas s'tonner que les ventent chutent.. ce n'est pas  cause du tlchargement mais  cause du prix exorbitant de ces supports.. et enfin.. le voleur dans l'histoire, a n'est ni l'artiste, ni le consommateur..

----------


## Captain_JS

Ouvrez donc vos oreilles, il y a aussi TF1  ::king:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## souviron34

> [EDIT] : j'ajouterai ceci..  prs de 20 le CD, 30 le DVD, et le faible poucentage revenant  l'artiste... d'une part il ne faut pas s'tonner que les ventent chutent.. ce n'est pas  cause du tlchargement mais  cause du prix exorbitant de ces supports.. et enfin.. le voleur dans l'histoire, a n'est ni l'artiste, ni le consommateur..



Et sais-tu que les disquaires achtent le CD 7,50 euros au distributeur ????

Ce sont les disquaires qui se sucrent sans rien faire (juste avoir une pice).

Alors j'en ai un peu marre qu'on rejette sur le "systme" les raisons du cot... Boycottez les chanes de ventes. N'achetez JAMAIS chez Auchan ou autres (_ils achtent encore moins cher_).

Je te donne un exemple concret (celui cit plus haut) (ctait encore en francs) : un des disques que j'ai produit. Prix de vente au distributeur : 35 F. L-dessus, l'artiste (auteur/compositeur/interprte) touche 3/4 (1/4 pour chaque rle) (_plus les droits d'auteur chaque fois que a joue sur une radio_). Reste au producteur 1/4, soit 8.7 F. Le producteur a pay le studio, le maquettiste pour la pochette, l'ingnieur du son, les musiciens. Il a aussi pay des frais d'htels et de dplacements et restaus pour trouver un distributeur. Le distributeur paye donc 35 F  la chane en dessous, et "vend" (_je met entre guillemets, car c'est en dpt chez le disquaire, qui ne paye QUE si il vend_)  70 F si c'est la FNAC, 65  60 si c'est AUCHAN. Donc, avec 35 F, il doit payer l'usine de pressage, l'imprimeur (_pour les pochettes_), des reprsentants de commerce (_pour aller tenter de faire accepter dans les magasins_), des attachs de presse (_pour tenter d'en faire palrer dans des journaux/radios, etc_), des manutentionnaires (_pour grer les stocks_), et des transporteurs routiers (_pour acheminer les disques dans le magasin_).

TOUT CA POUR 70F !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Donc le cot de l'artiste qui joue au CD dans le magasin est de 70 F..

Le disquaire, lui, met juste  disposition (et encore, quand il le veut bien) un emplacement dans un bac. Et il TE VEND le CD 180 F .... Elle est l, l'arnaque....

Alors de grce, arrtez de taper sur le milieu, et tapez sur ceux qui sont la cause de ces prix... 

 ::furieux::

----------


## HelpmeMM

souviron il est o le problme alors ? 
Tu es pour ou contre le tlchargement parce que la on a du mal a te suivre


le problme dans cette affaire c'est bien le FRIC ont est tous d'accord donc :

CQFD c'est la qu'il faut intervenir et donc pas en imposant une loi stupide...
visant a regler le problme en surface .Qui de plus viole la libert d'un moyen de communication. Il ne faut pas rver tous les moyens ont t dtourns un jour ou l'autre a d'autre fin que leur fin initiale


pour tuer un arbre tu le trononne a la base tu t'amuses pas a l'laguer.

----------


## zodd

> Et sais-tu que les disquaires achtent le CD 7,50 euros au distributeur ????


en passant de l'artiste au consommateur, j'ai dsign la chane complte..
Pou ma part j'achte mes CD chez un disquaire o les disques sont en moyenne entre 8 et 12. ou alors directement aux groupes aux concerts..

Ensuite certaines productions cotes plus ou moins cher et ce ne sont pas forcment les plus cher qui rapportent le plus... c'est pourquoi beaucoup de major prfrent produire des artistes kleenex plutt que des groupes avec une vritable identit plus difficiles  grer et plus couteux  produire..

----------


## BainE

pourquoi tant de haine henderson ?
On a jamais dit qu on tlchargeait tes sous.
Pour ma part je suis assez ftichiste sur les CD et avoir la belle jaquette et tout et tout j'adore ca, en plus un CD original (donc cir dessous) est bien plus solide.

Excuse moi de ne pas aimer la musique qui passent sur les ondes,
excuse moi de trouver dgueulasse que ce soit ceux qui sont le moins tlcharger qui ramasse la plus grosse part des droit de copie priv,
excuse moi de trouver dgueulasse que une bande de crtin congnital profite d'une loi destin a traquer les pdophiles, une loi bafouant le droit fondamental de la vie priv pour compenser la mdiocrit de leur business model.

Quand a la notion d'artiste combien de "star" musicale actuelle savent ne serait-ce que ce qu'est une cl de sol ? (bon j'espre exagrer la)

Quant a ton mpris, dict par la frustration peut etre, ou la simple subjectivit de ton intressement financier, et les insultes gratuites tu aurais pu les garder pour toi, d'autant que ce sont gnralement les dernires armes des perdants.

----------


## ucfoutu

> Quand a la notion d'artiste combien de "star" musicale actuelle savent ne serait-ce que ce qu'est une cl de sol ? (bon j'espre exagrer la)
> 
> Quant a ton mpris, dict par la frustration peut etre, ou la simple subjectivit de ton intressement financier, et les insultes gratuites tu aurais pu les garder pour toi, d'autant que ce sont gnralement les dernires armes des perdants.


Bonjour, BainE,

Je n'ai vu ni senti de mpris ni d'insulte, en ce qui me concerne, dans ce qu'a dit henderson...




> Quand a la notion d'artiste combien de "star" musicale actuelle savent ne serait-ce que ce qu'est une cl de sol ? (bon j'espre exagrer la)


L, par contre, je trouve que tu exprimes, toi,  un jugement bien mprisant et bien peu clair !

----------


## sylvain.cool

> Bonjour, BainE,
> 
> Je n'ai vu ni senti de *mpris* ni d'insulte, en ce qui me concerne, dans ce qu'a dit henderson...





> Et quant  savoir si je prfre tre mpris ou vous mpriser mon choix est fait !
> 
> Suis-je assez clair ?


Moi j'en vois un peu... et c'est mme dis clairement.

----------


## zodd

Aller les branleurs de manches, allez faire de la zic plutt que de vous plaindre  :;):  Si elle est bonne, alors on l'achtera..

----------


## SirDarken

Perso je me retrouve bien  payer une taxe revers au maison de disque quand j'achte un cd pour stocker des donnes personnelles.
Et encore cette taxe vas s'tendre (disque dur, cl usb).
Donc je paye une taxe qui me qualifie de pirate, sans que se soit prouv et avr, et surtout sans fondement, en plus quand j'achte un CD je n'ai pas le droit d'en faire ce que je veux.

Faudrait pas s'tonner que l'utilisateur final de vos musiques soit un peu nerv quand on aborde le sujet, pay vos maisons de disques en gravant ses photos de vacances c'est quand mme limite.

Ensuite a t'on deja regard du point de vue du consommateur ? jamais on parle de la maison de disque, de l'artiste et du pirate, le consommateur n'existe pas on dirai, car aujourd'hui quelles solutions lui sont apportes?
On doit acheter sans tester....
Payer un cd pour 3 musiques qui plaisent.... et vu le prix hum.
Peu de solutions vis  vis des technologies actuelles et c'est la le problme aussi, tant que chacun campera sur ses biles le problme ne changera pas.

Et quand tout les pirates seront en prison ( tous les acheteurs de cd vierges cf la taxesacem) qui achetera la musique ?
Et quand on sera tous sous les ponts, quel cd acheter sans lctricit ?

J'extrapole et caricacture beaucoup je le reconnai, mais on en est pas si loin finalement.

Mon conseil aux artistes serai surtout de vendre eux-mme leurs musique directement  l'utilisateur, ca rapporterai plus et le prix final serai plus intrssants.
Ajouter la possibilit d'couter 50% du morceau pour tester l'artiste et vous aurai un systme qui carburera, et vous vendez les pochettes en extra.
Si mettons 25% des artistes ce monter en association et metterai une tel plateforme en place, l vous verriez que les gens apprcierons acheter vos morceaux, et la chute des maisons de disques virera cette foutu sacem sur mes cds de photos.

----------


## souviron34

> Mon conseil aux artistes serai surtout de vendre eux-mme leurs musique directement  l'utilisateur, ca rapporterai plus et le prix final serai plus intrssants.
> Ajouter la possibilit d'couter 50% du morceau pour tester l'artiste et vous aurai un systme qui carburera, et vous vendez les pochettes en extra.
> Si mettons 25% des artistes ce monter en association et metterai une tel plateforme en place, l vous verriez que les gens apprcierons acheter vos morceaux, et la chute des maisons de disques virera cette foutu sacem sur mes cds de photos.


et si tu proposais  ta bote de me donner son logiciel ??

----------


## sylvain.cool

> et si tu proposais  ta bote de me donner son logiciel ??


Bah, a existe dj le piratage de logiciel.
SirDarken propose un quivalent du Shareware, mais pour la musique.

----------


## HelpmeMM

> et si tu proposais  ta bote de me donner son logiciel ??


peut etre tout simplement parce qu'une boite qui propose un logiciel a l'habitude de vendre elle mme son travail et ne passe pas par une maison d'dition de logiciel...

----------


## souviron34

> peut etre tout simplement parce qu'une boite qui propose un logiciel a l'habitude de vendre elle mme son travail et ne passe pas par une maison d'dition de logiciel...


ah oui ?

Comment se fait-il alors qu'il y aie plein de magasins d'informatique (sans compter la grande distribution) qui propose toute une palette de softs, des jeux aux outils info ? 

Me dit pas que tu vas au Japon acheter ta XBox....

----------


## Rayek

> et si tu proposais  ta bote de me donner son logiciel ??


Tu sais, il existe des versions dmo des logiciels, pourquoi pas pour la musique ?

----------


## souviron34

> Bah, a existe dj le piratage de logiciel.


pourquoi alors serait-il normal d'utiliser le mot "piratage" pour du logiciel et pas pour de la musique ???

----------


## shadowmoon

> peut etre tout simplement parce qu'une boite qui propose un logiciel a l'habitude de vendre elle mme son travail et ne passe pas par une maison d'dition de logiciel...


c'est exactement l'inverse pour le jeux sur PC, la plupart des firmes qui concoivent et programment des jeux PC font ensuite appel  des diteurs pour les vendre

----------


## HelpmeMM

ne comparer pas non plus un logiciel de type diteur et de la "grande consommation" ...





> c'est exactement l'inverse pour le jeux sur PC, la plupart des firmes qui concoivent et programment des jeux PC font ensuite appel  des diteurs pour les vendre


un exemple peut etre ???

je du mal a voir lesquels ?

----------


## souviron34

> Tu sais, il existe des versions dmo des logiciels, pourquoi pas pour la musique ?


oui, pour a ok.

Mais je reviens encore aux problmes que vous semblez ngliger : la gestion d'un site... et de la facturation et de l'envoi...

C'est votre mtier , l'info, vous connaissez..

Un artiste, a n'est pas le sien....

Je rpte :

il faut :
avoir un hbergement avec beaucoup d'espacegrer le sitegrer les modes de paiement (_et donc avoir des accords avec VISA, MasterCard, etc etc_)grer les envois (_donc avoir des accords avec les postes, ou DHL ou ..._)

Et vous croyez qu'un mec qui n'y connait rien et qui n'a pas de sous va passer son temps  faire a au lieu de faire de la musique ????????  ::cfou::

----------


## sylvain.cool

> pourquoi alors serait-il normal d'utiliser le mot "piratage" pour du logiciel et pas pour de la musique ???


Mais je dis pas que pour la musique c'est pas du piratage!

Je suis d'accord qu'on ne peut pas laiss les choses comme elles sont!

Mais il faudrait que la musique et ses moyens de distributions voluent pour s'adapter.

Je suis tout  fait d'accord pour que vous soyez rmunrs. Tout travail mrite salaire.

Tout les secteurs d'activit ont volus avec le nouveau march Internet. Il faut faire pareil, trouv un moyen qui convienne  tous le monde.

Si c'est juste mettre un loi et revenir comme en 90, je trouve a bidon.

----------


## souviron34

> ne comparer pas non plus un logiciel de type diteur et de la "grande consommation" ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> un exemple peut etre ???
> 
> je du mal a voir lesquels ?


 :8O: 

mais tous....

SuperMario, ou Guitar Hero, ou n'importe quoi...

a passe par des distributeurs et des magasins...

Tu vas pas chez le fabriquant...

 :8O:

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Et vous croyez qu'un mec qui n'y connait rien et qui n'a pas de sous va passer son temps  faire a au lieu de faire de la musique ????????


il fait des concert pour se faire connaitre comme une dmo on a un temps d'utilisation limit




> mais tous....
> 
> SuperMario, ou Guitar Hero, ou n'importe quoi...
> 
> a passe par des distributeurs et des magasins...
> 
> Tu vas pas chez le fabriquant...


chez le fabriquant pour quoi ?? pour l'acheter ? certe non mais c'est qui qui fait la campagne marketing ton supermarch du coin ou ton disquaire?
et non c'est le crateur ...

voila ou je veux en venir l'artiste doit savoir faire sa propre promotion et savoir se vendre etre artiste ce n'est pas seulement savoir chanter ou jouer un instrument c'est aussi savoir se vendre si tent que tu veuilles en vivre...

----------


## souviron34

> Tout les secteurs d'activit ont volus avec le nouveau march Internet. Il faut faire pareil, trouv un moyen qui convienne  tous le monde.
> 
> Si c'est juste mettre un loi et revenir comme en 90, je trouve a bidon.


 :8O: 

voir mon post ci-dessus...

Quand tu vas acheter un portable, tu vas bien dans un magasin au rayon "portable", non ?Quand tu vas acheter un jeu, tu vas bien au rayon "jeu", non ?

Et pourtant on est " l're Internet"...

Pourquoi faudrait-il que ce soit diffrent pour la musique ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> mais tous....
> 
> SuperMario, ou Guitar Hero, ou n'importe quoi...
> 
> a passe par des distributeurs et des magasins...
> 
> Tu vas pas chez le fabriquant...


oui dsl, je me suis tromp de terme  ::oops:: , je voulais dire distributeurs.

Par exemple, tu ne vas pas aller directement chez blizzard pour acheter Diablo III

----------


## sylvain.cool

> voir mon post ci-dessus...
> 
> Quand tu vas acheter un portable, tu vas bien dans un magasin au rayon "portable", non ?Quand tu vas acheter un jeu, tu vas bien au rayon "jeu", non ?
> 
> Et pourtant on est " l're Internet"...
> 
> Pourquoi faudrait-il que ce soit diffrent pour la musique ?


Pour un portable, c'est matriel, donc oui je vais cherch un objet physique dans un magasin.

Pour les jeux, c'est un peu pareil, puisque pour l'utiliser avec ta console, il te faut le DVD original.

Pour la musique, un mp3 suffit. Donc je vois pas pourquoi je devrait aller le chercher chez un disquaire! D'autant plus que moi j'coute tout sur mon PC, les CDs a me fait chier. Acheter un CD qui sera protg et que je ne pourrais pas mettre en mp3 sur mon PC... j'en ai rien  foutre.

----------


## shadowmoon

> voila ou je veux en venir l'artiste doit savoir faire sa propre promotion et savoir se vendre etre artiste ce n'est pas seulement savoir chanter ou jouer un instrument c'est aussi savoir se vendre si tent que tu veuilles en vivre...


Concernant la publicit, pour la majorit des artiste qui ont sings un contrat avec un producteur, celle-ci est souvent sous trait  une firme spcialise dans ce domaine, ce qui fait trs vite gonfler le prix d'un CD.

Je suis d'accord avec toi, la plupart des artistes devraient assurer leur propre publicit, ca rduirais d'au moins 50 % le prix des cd

----------


## souviron34

> mais c'est qui qui fait la campagne marketing ton supermarch du coin ou ton disquaire?
> et non c'est le crateur ...


 ::aie::  encore rat  ::P: 

Le fabricant (_crateur_) passe un accord avec un dsitributeur spcialis (_ou si il est trs gros avec sa filiale locale_).

Ce n'est en aucun cas lui qui fait la pub en France, par exemple, sauf si c'est une norme multinationale....

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, la plupart des artistes devraient assurer leur propre publicit, ca rduirais d'au moins 50 % le prix des cd


 ::mouarf2:: 

mais vous vivez dans quel monde ???  ::cfou:: 

Et comment comptes-tu prendre contact avec une radio, avec une salle de concert ?

Tu les connais, les noms de ces gens ?

Et pourquoi ils t'couteraient et pas les 150 000 autres qui les assailleraient aussi ??

Dj que c'est un enfer avec juste 20 ou 30 maisons de disques, mais imagine..

Toi tu es  ton travail. Et tu reois 1500 coups de tlphone par jour te disant "_ah !! je suis un super-artiste.. Tu veux pas couter mon morceau ?_?"...

 ::roll::

----------


## HelpmeMM

> oui dsl, je me suis tromp de terme , je voulais dire distributeurs.
> 
> Par exemple, tu ne vas pas aller directement chez blizzard pour acheter Diablo III


oui mais blizzard a compris comment limit le chiffre d'affaire et limit le piratage

abonnement et surtout univers et monde compltement immersif incitant les fan a se le procurer 


pour l'abonnement certes les artiste vont pas faire pays leur fans ...
mais pour l'add ils peuvent rendrent l'achat du cd indispensable et plus artractif tee shirt collier bague bref des goodies c'est pas plus compliquer que a et sa s'appelle du marketing...

aprs si ils estiment que vot une loi pour ne pas changer leurs faon de penser et ne pas se creuser la cervelles a trouver des solutions pour ne pas changer un systmes qui psent sur tout le monde est la bonne attitude alors  osef des artistes...

un concert avec une ventes de disques c'est uen solutions
un tee shirt bonus c'est une solutions
promouvoir et vendre ces disques soi mme c'est une solutions

si aprs ils prfrent dlgu sa  un diteur qui va se faire une marge et ensuite a un distributeur qui va aussi se faire une marge j'ai envie de dire c'est son problme  a 23  le disque j'irai pas l'acheter entre 5 et 10 c'est dja plus raisonnable.

----------


## shadowmoon

Souviron, c'est pas compliqu de faire sa propre pub en montant son propre site internet et en balancant un ou deux clip pas trop mal fais sur youtube ou dailymotion. 

En plus c'est le moyen le plus rapide d'atteindre ta cible principale : les 15 / 25 ans. Voir, par exemple, le succs de Kamini

----------


## Captain_JS

J'vous lis en train de vous prendre la tte sur les CDs et tout a, mais il existe de nouvelles formes de ventes sur le net qui s'appellent ... [suspence] : le tlchargement lgal.

Tu vas sur un site et t'achte la seule chanson d'un album que t'as aim ...

Moi j'ai surtout un problme avec l'interoprabilit ... a me fais grave ch... de payer un cd, de le mettre dans le lecteur CD de ma caisse et de ne pas pouvoir l'couter ...

----------


## HelpmeMM

> mais vous vivez dans quel monde ??? 
> 
> Et comment comptes-tu prendre contact avec une radio, avec une salle de concert ?
> 
> Tu les connais, les noms de ces gens ?
> 
> Et pourquoi ils t'couteraient et pas les 150 000 autres qui les assailleraient aussi ??
> 
> Dj que c'est un enfer avec juste 20 ou 30 maisons de disques, mais imagine..
> ...


mais LMAO arreter de regarder la tlvision il n'y a pas que la star acc et la nouvelle star ou l'artiste sort  son disque en  3 mois un artiste, un vrai c'est pas a...

Un artiste il commence en bas de l'chelle,  d'abord il va proposer sa musique a des caf, des terrasse, des petites salles. Au fur et a mesure il va faire effet boule de neige si il est bon et apprcier. Il va allez dans des radio rgionales, a des ftes de la musique, il va commencer a faire des premires partie de gros concert, pour finalement tre connu et reconnu par tout un pays.

On en devient pas une star musicales en claquant des doigt c'est clair tu as raisons. Tous les artiste ne peuvent pas le devenir je vois donc pas ce que le piratage viens faire avec le fait que les artiste ont pas le choix de faire autrement que de vot cette loi pour vendre des disque ce n'est pas cette loi qui fera  un diteur accept jacki moumoute et ses 4 danseuses.

c'est aux artistes de ce prendre en main pour trouver des solutions qui dfendent leur intret et pas celui des diteurs...

----------


## souviron34

> En plus c'est le moyen le plus rapide d'atteindre ta cible principale : les 15 / 25 ans. Voir, par exemple, le succs de Kamini


 :8O: 

parce que tous les artistes s'adressent aux 15-25 ans ????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Vous dites que nous sommes "borns", mais en l'occurence c'est vous...

----------


## HelpmeMM

> parce que tous les artistes s'adressent aux 15-25 ans ????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Vous dites que nous sommes "borns", mais en l'occurence c'est vous...


ceux qui tlchargent le plus c'est qui ont tourne en rond l

----------


## shadowmoon

> parce que tous les artistes s'adressent aux 15-25 ans ????????????????????????
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Vous dites que nous sommes "borns", mais en l'occurence c'est vous...


J'ai bien prcis cible principale, pas exclusive, car il est vrai que certains chanteurs grace  leur longue carrire et leur notorit arrivent  rassembler plusieurs gnration.

De plus je n'ai jamais dis que qui que ce soit est born

[edit] et comme le souligne helpmemorvan, ma tranche d'age est cohrente par rapport  ce que j'ai dit juste avant. Hors de ce contexte, cela est tout  fait contestable, j'en conviens [/edit]

----------


## SirDarken

En faite je ne cherchais pas  dire faut faire comme ci ou comme ca, mais seulement qu'il faut propos des solutions utiles  tous et sans ponctionner toujours les mmes.

Quand je disai que les artistes doivent faire leur pub, je parler aussi qu'ils se montent une association , se regrouprent, prenne 2/3 devs et font une plateforme , c'est tout.

----------


## HelpmeMM

en prenant un point de vue objectif:

a qui faut 'il se fier le plus ?

un downloader(c'est plus beau que tlchargeur): est clairement contre cette loi c'est sur. on ne peu pas rellement se fier a lui il dfend son droit  continuer a bafouer les droits d'auteurs il a des raisons et des argument valable mais il pense avant tout  son intrt qui est marre de payer

un artiste: l'avis est mitig autant de pour que de contre
on notera cependant que plus ils vendent de disques plus ils sont pour la loi bref trop influenc par ces intrt on ne peu donc pas non plus  se fier a lui.

un diteur: est clairement pour cette loi
le fric le fric le fric on ira pas plus loin savoir si duchemol va tre ruin parce que son disque va pas march honnetemnt... 
Les petits diteur au train ou vont les choses de toute faon ils se font bouffer par les gros diteurs concurrence dloyale impossibilit de faire face.

un distributeur: est clairement pour cette loi
le fric le fric le fric alors eux c'est les pire en bout du maillons vente vente vente faire connaitre un disque LMAO



un protectionniste des liberts: est clairement contre cette loi lui dfend les intrt gnraux  il est donc l'avis le plus fiable. c'est marrant loi hadopi logiciel ardoire tien on parle dans les deux cas de libert ...


en conclusion je dirai que cette loi est donc une aberration sur les libert et que par consquent elle devrait comme d'autre loi violant la libert tre supprim.
edit: supprim je devrait plutot dire etre mise de cot et ne pas etre valid ou ratifier

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai bien prcis cible principale, pas exclusive, car il est vrai que certains chanteurs grace  leur longue carrire et leur notorit arrivent  rassembler plusieurs gnration.
> 
> De plus je n'ai jamais dis que qui que ce soit est born
> 
> [edit] et comme le souligne helpmemorvan, ma tranche d'age est cohrente par rapport  ce que j'ai dit juste avant. Hors de ce contexte, cela est tout  fait contestable, j'en conviens [/edit]


oui mais justement c'est bien a le problme...

Vous ne voyez que "midi  votre porte".

Et le fait de gagner sa vie avec sa musique n'est pas juste un truc de jeunes, mais si on veut fair carrire c'est sa vie...

----------


## zodd

c'est vraiment marrant car je me retrouve dans les arguments de personne.. comme dit plus haut je suis musicien.. et je possde une belle collection de CD.. mais curieusement la plupart des cd, je les ai achet soit directement au concert ou bien chez un disquaire pratiquant des prix raisonnables.. si si a existe.. et encore plus curieusement la plupart des artistes que j'coute ne font pas de pub, ne passent pas a la radio et encore moins  a la tl..
Je pense qu'une telle loi est loin de servir les bonnes personnes.. et je pense que les gens qui tlchargent  outrance n'auraient de toute manire pas acheter ce qu'ils ont tlcharg.. 

Pour moi c'est aux gens de "s'lever" vers la musique et non pas le contraire.. quand on en aura assez de donner de la confiture aux cochons et d'essayer de crer des marchers l o il ne devrait pas y en avoir, on aura fait un grand pas.. utopie quand tu me tiens.. ::roll::

----------


## HelpmeMM

> oui mais justement c'est bien a le problme...
> 
> Vous ne voyez que "midi  votre porte".
> 
> Et le fait de gagner sa vie avec sa musique n'est pas juste un truc de jeunes, mais si on veut fair carrire c'est sa vie...


fort heureusement faire carrire ne veut pas ncssairement dire sortir un disque qui sera vendu a plus de 100 000 exemplaire

ne voir que" midi a sa porte" c'est un dialogue de sourd effectivement ce que je soulignait dans mon post prcdent(apparemment d'ailleurs pas lu ) chacun voit effectivement midi a sa porte et ne me rtorque pas que tu est pour cette loi par pur dsintressement toi aussi tu voi "midi a ta porte".

la ou cette loi est choquante c'est qu'elle vise a instaurer un systme paliatif au manque a gagner des grandes maisons ditrices passant outre la libert de vie priv soyons raisonnable le vrai souci est la consommation si tous le monde pouvait se fournir des disques ne le feraient on pas ? si les gens le tlcharge c'est bien videmment parce que c'est le seul moyen qu'ils ont d'en bnficier. tout le monde n'est pas comme johny et peu se permettre d'acheter  10 dvd sasn sourciller par mois en se disant  bah c'est pas a qui m'empechere de manger en fin de mois... Alors pourquoi sa devrait toujours etre les mme qui paient pour les plus riches ?
ne pourrait on voir l'inverse on se seraient les riches qui paient pour les plus pauvres ? En attendant je trouve que c'est quasi un devoir civique de tlcharger rien que pour faire chier les gens riches.
de plus mme les pauvres ont le droit a un divertissement.

----------


## SirDarken

Aux gens de s'lever ? confiture aux cochons ?

Ca me choque moi de de voir ce genre de phrases,deja par le fait de compar une personne par un cochon qui plus est on vas pas lui donner de la confiture, vu que c'est un cochon bah il na qua bouff de la merde.
Enfin moi je le percoie comme tel.

Alors forcment pour le coup faudrai aussi signaler qu'un cochon n'coute pas de musique, et na pas non plus d'argent, donc les artistes ne sert  rien, mise en  part en mini-secte idaliste d'une perfection sonore.

Ensuite oui c'est au gens de se prendre en main quand ils le peuvent aussi, je prendrai mon cas personnel, je ne suis jamais aller en concert, vous me dirai bah on s'en fou tu a pas envie de t'lever, et bien en faite si j'aimerai bien, mais mes dispositions gographique cumuler  mes capacites fonctionnelles et pcunires font que je ne peux pas m'lever.
Quel solution il y as pour moi actuellement? et bien acheter en ligne, mais comment tre sur d'un achat ? comment prendre le risque de perdre 20 ? et surtout pourquoi acheter 20 un cd avec 1/16 seulement qui m'attire ?

Je suis bien videment contre le tlchargement illgal, enfin je dirai plutot contre le march-noir qui s'en sert, j'ai eu  tlcharger pour tester des trucs et ceux aussi bien des logiciels (l y'as des shareware), des films (et encore que souvent la bande annonce m'vite des achats idiots) et de la musique ou la aucune solution lgal ais est propos, alors certe je peux courir les bars, enfin y'en a pas la ou je vis, ou bien acheter tout ce qui a 5 toiles sur un site, mais au final ,ne serai-ce pas justement faire le cochon  faire cela ? et me laisser guider uniquement pas des avis autres que le mien ?

Enfin je pense que le dbat vas tourner durant 50 ans, preuve en est qu'aujourd'hui personne na vraiment de solution, mais il serai plutot utile que les cochons et la confiture se mettent autour d'une table et cherche une solution viable, plutot que de ce rejetter la balle en accusant l'autre.

C'est tous ensemble avec l'intrt de tous  prendre en cause que l'on avancera, car quand seul 1 entit est satisfaite ca fini dans le mur.

----------


## fnobb

> En attendant je trouve que c'est quasi un devoir civique de tlcharger rien que pour faire chier les gens riches.
> de plus mme les pauvres ont le droit a un divertissement.


Voil ! sauvons Johnny du fisc : tlchargeons ses albums  ::aie::  (Pour le faire revenir en france ce sera peut-tre plus efficace que le bouclier fiscal)
 ::dehors::

----------


## BainE

Re a tous,

je passe juste pour recadrer le sens de mes propos.
Au final le piratage je m'en fou.

Ce qui me gene vraiement dans cette loi c'est le *non-respect de la vie prive*, le fait que par simple *suspition* une milice *prive* pourra debarque dans une maison et prendre l'intgralit des supports de stockage pour examen approfondi.
Il me semblait qu'en France la prsomption d'innocence tait prpondrante : c'est a dire mieux vaut laisse en libert un coupable que d'enfermer un seul innocent.

Apres la question du piratage je trouve qu'elle est bidon dans le sens ou les FAI ont clairement utilis le telechargement de masse comme vecteur marketing, qu'ils ont t poursuivi par les majors, mais comme tout combat juridique de gros contre gros n'aboutit a rien, a part des annes de proces...
que maintenant les FAI "protege" les contenus illicites sur le net (les freenews, les serveurs de torrents et de liens emule...), car la un truc doit m'echapper je ne comprends pas que des sites comme emule paradise et autre site existe depuis bientot une decennie.

Il est plus facile de s'en prendre au petit...

Par contre si je trouve que les "musicalits" misent en premires lignes par les majors c'est naze, ce n'est que mon opinion, les gouts et les couleurs hein...
Je chatouille deux ou trois instruments, j'ai eu quelques cours de musique dans ma jeunesse (pas que ceux de 6eme, 5eme fais par le prof de math), et dsol musicalement dire que c'est pauvre c'est un doux euphmisme, par contre je ne dis pas que le phnomne est rcent.

P.S. : d'autant que j'ai les poils qui se hrissent quand on insinue que je tue la musique, vu ce que j'y file en pognon que ce soit en festival, en concert ou CD, par contre c'est sur que quand je file 20 euros aux tits nassels, ou des ogres de barback, ou des brus ca va pas dans les poches des majors...

----------


## Rayek

> avoir un hbergement avec beaucoup d'espacegrer le sitegrer les modes de paiement (_et donc avoir des accords avec VISA, MasterCard, etc etc_)grer les envois (_donc avoir des accords avec les postes, ou DHL ou ..._)
> 
> Et vous croyez qu'un mec qui n'y connait rien et qui n'a pas de sous va passer son temps  faire a au lieu de faire de la musique ????????


S'il est pas stupide, il engage quelqu'un pour le faire  ::roll:: 
La cration d'un site web ca ne coute rien par rapport  ce qu'il gagne.
L'hbergement, vu qu'un seul artiste ne va pas prendre mes millions de giga, niveau espace pas besoin de beaucoup donc ca va pas leur couter trop cher.
Concernant l'encaissement, c'est pas trs dur  mettre en place (le webmaster s'il est pas trop neuhneuh le fera) et il y a des solutions qui leur permettront d'encaisser facilement (Pour info, je travail pour une boite de paiement scuris, donc je sais comment cela fonctionne).





> [*]Quand tu vas acheter un portable, tu vas bien dans un magasin au rayon "portable", non ?


Non, moi j'achte par internet, a coute beaucoup moins cher.




> [*]Quand tu vas acheter un jeu, tu vas bien au rayon "jeu", non ?


Non, plus, je l'achte aussi par internet, on gagne entre 5  10 (si ce n'est pas plus) par rapport  ce qu'on trouve dans la grande distribution.





> Moi j'ai surtout un problme avec l'interoprabilit ... a me fais grave ch... de payer un cd, de le mettre dans le lecteur CD de ma caisse et de ne pas pouvoir l'couter ...


Mme soucis, je me suis achet X-Men 3 la semaine dernire pour 9.99.
Je le met dans mon lecteur de salon, paf, il n'est pas reconnu, j'ai t obliger de passer par ma PS2 pour le lire ...
J'ai regard sur la jaquette et il y avait marqu "Protection contre la copie", j'aurai du faire gaffe et ne pas l'acheter celui la ...

Tient en parlant de copie, souviron que penses tu du fait que l'on paie une taxe sur la copie prive pour le manque  gagner des majors/artistes/etc ... (manque  gagner soit disant d aux piratages, ce qui reste encore  prouver) et que la loi DADVSI interdit de passer outre les protections mise en place contre la copie ?
En clair on paie pour quelques choses qu'on a pas le droit de faire ????
Penses tu que cela soit normal ?

----------


## souviron34

> Tient en parlant de copie, souviron que penses tu du fait que l'on paie une taxe sur la copie prive pour le manque  gagner des majors/artistes/etc ... (manque  gagner soit disant d aux piratages, ce qui reste encore  prouver) et que la loi DADVSI interdit de passer outre les protections mise en place contre la copie ?
> En clair on paie pour quelques choses qu'on a pas le droit de faire ????
> Penses tu que cela soit normal ?


bah on faisait la mme chose avec les cassettes, les bandes magntiques, etc etc...

----------


## Rayek

> bah on faisait la mme chose avec les cassettes, les bandes magntiques, etc etc...


Je suis pas vieux mais quand mme,  l'poque on ne payait pas une taxe sur la copie prive que je sache ....

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis pas vieux mais quand mme,  l'poque on ne payait pas une taxe sur la copie prive que je sache ....


 ::aie:: 

eh bien si

taxe SACEM estime  3 ou 4 fois copie/K7 vierge

----------


## henderson

Le manque  gagner est impossible  dmontrer !
On peut juste estimer la valeur marchande de ce qui est tlcharg (sans pour autant la qualifier de perte commerciale compte tenu des arguments avancs dans cette discussion).
Par contre, la copie illgale est dmontrable, la preuve : vous cherchez  la dfendre et de ce fait, on peut en dduire pour vous un intrt  le faire !
Si ce mme intrt concide avec la valeur marchande alors la boucle est boucle : il existe bien une perte commerciale qui se ventile dans toute la chane, de l'auteur au revendeur en passant par l'diteur, le producteur etc...

----------


## fnobb

> Je suis pas vieux mais quand mme,  l'poque on ne payait pas une taxe sur la copie prive que je sache ....


Si sur les cassettes vierges, (mais pas sur les pellicules photos,ni sur les tlphones, ni sur les minitels). maintenant avec la multiplication des supports : plus besoins de produire des disques, il suffit d'attendre sagement la rentre des taxes.

----------


## BainE

> Par contre, la copie illgale est dmontrable, la preuve : vous cherchez  la dfendre et de ce fait, on peut en dduire pour vous un intrt  le faire !


on dfend surtout la libert a la vie prive (certains, peut etre pas tous, je veux bien concder ca) que certains veulent bafouer en argumentant sur la perte commerciale c'est tout a fait different !
tu retournes le probleme.

----------


## ggnore

Dsol si cela a dj t voqu ...
http://www.ecrans.fr/Les-internautes...uent,4276.html

Le 7 juillet, l'Europe va trs probablement revenir sur sa dcision et permettre  la France de faire ce que les majors lui sussurent  l'oreille.

Les majors ils sont forts pour pas se remettre en cause quand mme. Quand on voit le niveau de la VOD en France, a donne pas envie.

----------


## BainE

C'est d'autant plus srieux que le Royaume uni est en train d'tudier une loi similaire a celle de notre cherre ministre Mme Albanel.

----------


## souviron34

> Je suis pas vieux mais quand mme,  l'poque on ne payait pas une taxe sur la copie prive que je sache ....


regardons un peu la loi telle qu'elle existe depuis.......... 1985

http://saceml.deepsound.net/copie_privee.html

http://admi.net/jo/loi85-660.html

----------


## henderson

> on dfend surtout la libert a la vie prive (certains, peut etre pas tous, je veux bien concder ca) que certains veulent bafouer en argumentant sur la perte commerciale c'est tout a fait different !
> tu retournes le probleme.


Absolument pas !
S'il y a tlchargement on sort du domaine priv !
Puisque quelqu'un donne  copier ce qui ne lui appartient pas !
On n'achte pas l'oeuvre musicale, on achte juste le droit de l'couter !
Si le CD, lui, t'appartient, ce qui est grav dessus ne t'appartient pas et tu n'as donc pas l'autorisation de le diffuser  n'importe quel trou du cul qui lui va se faire plaisir  couter gratuitement ce que toi tu auras probablement pay !

D'ailleurs,  ce stade, il faut vraiment tre con pour le faire sauf si en retour en attend prcisment de pouvoir faire la mme chose ! 

Donc a signifie qu’ici, dans cette discussion, on s’installe graduellement dans la dfense d’un dlit en s’approchant dangereusement de l’incitation !

La sphre prive n'absout rien, strictement rien en matire de pnal et de civil !

----------


## zodd

encore marrant.. personne ne relve mes arguments..  ::roll:: 

nota: En tout cas je n'ai aucun cd grav avec de la musique dessus ne m'appartenant pas.. qd je dis ne m'appartenant pas, a veut mme dire que je n'ai pas compos moi mme.. alors payer une taxe dessus.. je ne suis pas d'accord..

----------


## BainE

la sphere prive est considrablement viole lorsque ce sont des groupes privs qui sur simple suspicion peuvent venir chez toi et te confisquer tes supprts de stockages.

Il faut bien moins de perches tendus pour avoir des drives, et dans ce cas la j'imagine meme pas jusqu ou ca pourrait aller.

Telechargement veut pas dire illgal, je vois bien pascal ngre dbarquer chez tout les dpots linux de France...
Si tu me reponds que non parce qu'ils veront que c'est du Linux, je te rponds OK ou est alors la vie prive si tout les echanges de flux sont scann (et qui plus est par des boites prives, non asserments et a but lucratif) ???
Les arguments ne tiennent absolument pas la route, car ils s'appuient sur l'axiome que tlchargement = illgal.

On ne peut pas tout rgler par la rpression, surtout quand celle ci est slective.

----------


## souviron34

> la sphere prive est considrablement viole lorsque ce sont des groupes privs qui sur simple suspicion peuvent venir chez toi et te confisquer tes supprts de stockages.
> 
> Il faut bien moins de perches tendus pour avoir des drives, et dans ce cas la j'imagine meme pas jusqu ou ca pourrait aller.
> 
> Telechargement veut pas dire illgal, je vois bien pascal ngre dbarquer chez tout les dpots linux de France...
> Si tu me reponds que non parce qu'ils veront que c'est du Linux, je te rponds OK ou est alors la vie prive si tout les echanges de flux sont scann (et qui plus est par des boites prives, non asserments et a but lucratif) ???
> Les arguments ne tiennent absolument pas la route, car ils s'appuient sur l'axiome que tlchargement = illgal.


et tu n'utilises pas MSN, ou ton tel portable ???

Ta vie prive est alors viole en permanence par des boites prives (_M$ pour n'en citer qu'une_) .. et les oprateurs de tel. pour te faire passer d'une cellule  une autre....

Donc arrtez un peu de hurler  l'atteinte de la vie prive...

Battez-vous contre les *vraies* atteintes (_celles que j'ai cit par exemple_)... ::evilred:: 

Sinon, vous laissez-faire pire que "1984", en vous drapant dans de beaux idaux pour un truc secondaire... ::aie:: 

(_sans parler de tous les cookies sur ton ordi_)

----------


## SirDarken

Bah en mme temps reste une solution simple pour rsoudre le problme si le gouvernement n'coute pas.
On tlcharge pas : ca c'est pas dur.
On achte plus aucun CD/DVD : plus contraignant.

On fait ca a echelle national 1 an et on regarde ce que la loi vas provoquer  ::mouarf:: 

Perso mon budget ne s'en portera que mieux  ::mouarf:: 

Parcontre si la loi passe pourquoi ne pas enlev la taxe sur les cds vierges ? car bon on peut pas taxer dans le vide si reprssion il existe, des infos  ce sujet ?

----------


## BainE

j ai pas de Windows chez moi, trop cher, ni MSN, pas d amis (pas virtuel en tout cas)

Portable par la force des choses...

En 84 j'etais beaucoup plus attir par la petite culotte de ma voisine que la politique (meme si avec du recule c'tait vraiment du vol organis).

Treve de plaisanterie.

Est ce parce que c'est deja la m**** qu'il faut que ca devienne pire.
Les tlphones portables offrent un service de communication, c'est quand mme diffrent : on paye pour tre couter, si je puis dire.

tu parles de violation de vie prive qui sont "illgales" (en tout cas officiellement illgales), la ca devient cautionn par l'etat, il a fallu longtemps pour arriver a un monde de libert, je crois que l'on pense a tort qu'un revirement de situation est impossible. Je pense que cette loi sera la porte ouverte a toutes les fentres (c'est dit sous forme de boutade mais ma crainte n'en ai pas moins srieuse). Il est tres dur d avancer, alors qu il est si facile de reculer.

----------


## souviron34

je 'insurge juste ontre un mouvement d'ampleur pouss par la jeunesse ET certains intrts qui utilisent des grands mots en s'en faisant passer de bien pires quant  la surveillance des faits et gestes de tout un chacun..

Tout a pour quoi ? pour pouvoir couter de la musique, alors que c'est de la VIE dont on parle..

Mais non.. La socit d'aujourdhui est ainsi faite que les mouvements sont sur des conneries et quon se laisse enfermer dans une socit "du politiquement correct" sur les grands thmes....

C'est a qui m'nerve...

Qu'on soit contre la loi, soit.

Mais que l'on drape a dans "une atteinte aux liberts", alors que tout le monde trouve normal d'tre surveill sur son tlphone, ordinateur, banque, usages de vie (cigarettes, boissons, viande, etc..)..

Savez-vous qu'en France, dans la restauration, il est devenu interdit d'utiliser des oeufs ??? mais obligatoire d'utiliser de la poudre d'oeufs ???

'est nettement plus grave qu'une taxe sur un CD...

----------


## BainE

Bon dis comme ca d'accord, 

je ne pense pas etre dans cette catgorie, ca fait longtemps que j ai pas tlcharg quelque chose d'illgal (la dernire fois c'etait avec un 56K sous morpheus je crois).

Mais je ne trouve pas qu'il soit politiquement correct de donner a des groupes industriel (groupe auquel je porte une estime norme bien entendu comme ont a plus le constater plus haut) un pouvoir qui doit tre celui de l'tat uniquement, et encore.

D'autant pour un truc aussi ridicule que de la musique.
Il sufit de fermer les bons sites, et serveurs que tout le monde connait, une quipe de 5 ou 6 mecs occuper a trouver ces sites serait plus efficace que n'importe quoi. (faire fermer les freenews de free aussi par exemple, si c'est pas de l'incitation au tlchargement ca...).

----------


## SirDarken

nettement plus graves qu'une taxe sur un CD, je trouve que c'est du mme acabi moi.

Tu trouve que cette taxe est pas grave ?et bah de toute faon elle m'empche d'aller aux restos donc les oeufs ou pas.....
Moi ca me choque de payer un artiste, enfin non car malheureusement c'est pas les artistes qui touchent la taxe (ca me fait pens  la vignette automobile...) mais les maisosn de disque alors que je stock des photos ou des .doc (de ma proprite je te rassure).

D'autant qu'ils veulent tendre cette taxe sur les disque durs (tu paye les maisons de disques pour installer linux et openoffice ah oui gnial).

Il faut certe lutter contre le phnomne, mais pas aux dtriments du pov smicard qui achetera de toute faon pas le cd, et sans limiter l'utilisation de celui qui l'achte, et encore plus en faisant en sorte que ceux qui l'achte puissent s'en servir peut importe le support.

Enfin certe les petits artistes sont plus touchs, mais bon en gnralisant tous les autres comme pirates, bah laisse nous aussi donc gnralis que tous les artistes pensent qua leur fric comme johnny qui vite de payer des impts, tu voie quand on veux pas dbattre plus loin c'est facile de ce mordre, mais ca avance pas le problme.

En plus je me rappel plus ou je l'ai lu mais il y'as en France une loi qui dit que toutes personne doit avoir accs  la culture et ce gratuitement, hors la musique c'est de la culture, biensur quelques frais sont envisageables (inscription bibliothque ect) mais ca existe.

Aprs voila il suffirai de modrer le phnomne, on peut proposer du gratuit sans tout foutre en l'air, il y as ce que j'appelerai l'utilisation en bon pre de famille (repris chez Free) qui en gros te donne droit sauf si tu abuse.
-Alors couter de la musique sur un site pour tester : ok
-Acheter le cd quand ca te palit : ok
-Ne pas refourguer le cd : ok
avec ces 3 choses moi je suis combl, parcontre si tu me dit
-Paye ta taxe sur support car tu est un pirate.
-Achte ce CD parcequ'on te le dit puis de toute faon ta pas de gout tu est un cochon.
-Achte 50 fois la mme musique car tu a 1 ordi 1 tlphone 1 chaine hifi 1 baladeur et 1 autoradio mp3.
Et bien forcment ca iras pas.

Puis de toute faon je kiff que Mylne Farmer et c'est la seule artiste pour qui j'ai acheter des choses, le reste mon poste FM (pas tax pour le moment) me suffit amplement.
D'ailleurs sachez que par le pass une taxe sur les postes FM tait en vigueur, on rinvente pas la roue hein.

----------


## BainE

La taxe existe dja sur les CD vierges, les cl usb, les DD externes et sur certains GSM (dont celui a la pomme).

La culture gratuite... les muses et les thtres ne sont pas gratuits, meme pas la tl (heu culture au sens large je parle), les bouquins n'en parlons pas.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Puis de toute faon je kiff que Mylne Farmer et c'est la seule artiste pour qui j'ai acheter des choses, le reste mon poste FM (pas tax pour le moment) me suffit amplement.
> .


Heu et la redevance audiovisuelle ?
Je ne veux pas lancer de Troll mais moi je payes pour avoir le droit de regarder Thalassa et couter Europe1 ... ::aie:: 

La redevance audiovisuelle et la taxe sur les cds vierges mme combat : le principe est de payer, *quelque soit l'utilisateur*, une taxe mme si tu n'utilise pas.
En plus pour les cds tu payes *obligatoirement* en partant du principe que tu pirate, alors que le gouvernement n'a pas de preuve, et ensuite tu paye encore *obligatoirement* alors que pirater c'est interdit par la loi.

C'est comme si t'avais plus le droit de pisser debout, mais qu' chaque fois que tu t'assois sur la cuvette tu dois payer.
Alors messieurs les musiciens, trouvez-vous a juste ? (pour moi c'est un problme qui est en dehors du domaine de la musique uniquement, et c'est pour a que j'la ramne ...)

----------


## Phelim

J'ai arret de tlcharger, il y'a 2 ans. Pourquoi ?

Tout simplement car je n'etais plus tudiant et que je travaillais. A partir de la, quand je voulais quelque chose, il me suffisait de l'acheter. 
C'est nettement moins contraignant. A condition evidemment de ne pas tomber sur une de ces protections anti copie  ::lol:: 

Le problme des liberts :
Actuellement, une personne assermente a la droit d'analyser mes supports de donnes ou regarder les papiers donns  condition que a soit ce qu'elle recherche (tout le reste etant considr comme non lieu) et sous l'autorit d'un juge (. Ca s'appelle la perquisition, il me semble ...)

La, c'est une autorit qui a le droit d'analyser mes contenus, sans de rel compte  rendre, sans cadre rel (on cherche tout et n'importe quoi ...)

Si a vous parait normal, libre  vous de signer.

Etre artiste est il un mtier de professionnel ?
Oui ca peut l'etre. Seulement, c'est comme dans beaucoup de professions, on ne devient pas professionnel si on a quelque chose  vendre mais plutot si on le vends. C'est la dure loi du march, sinon on fait autre chose.

On peut galement dire que le CD et les cassettes ont tu les mtiers artistiques ^^
Avant, un artiste composait une chanson, elle tait reprise par beaucoup de gens pour la diffuser  travers le monde. Ces personnes (de simple voix) vivait de ce mtier.
Aujourd'hui, on met le CD dans la platine et a marche  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

Aujourd'hui, on peut parfaitement composer sans ingnieur du son, sans bac dans une grande surface et proposer son morceau en tlchargement (sur un site avec un paiement scuris) sur internet ou le vendre lors de ces concerts. Il faut donc arreter de vouloir la folie des grandeurs des que l'on dbute.

Certe, au dbut on fera pas des milles et des cents mais au fur et  mesure, on peut s'amliorer.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'ai arret de tlcharger, il y'a 2 ans. Pourquoi ?
> 
> Tout simplement car je n'etais plus tudiant et que je travaillais. A partir de la, quand je voulais quelque chose, il me suffisait de l'acheter. 
> C'est nettement moins contraignant. A condition evidemment de ne pas tomber sur une de ces protections anti copie (.../...)


Pareil(sauf que a fait plus de 2 ans que je bosse).

Cel tant, les protections anti-copies sont quand mme graves. Entre Galactic Civilizations qui avait un code d'imprim faux, Capitalism2 qui me jetait mon CD et quelques autres horreurs Starforciennes, a dgoute. Surtout quand une bote comme Paradox a vendu ses jeux non protgs pendant des annes(et trs bien vendus; bon, il fallait attendre 2 ans de patchage avant de jouer, mais c'est un autre dbat). Ce sont des mcanismes qui pnalisent l'acheteur sans bloquer le piratage. Fatalement, quand une version pirate marche mieux que l'original qu'on a acht au prix fort, on hsite. Eh oui, j'ai pirat Capitalism2 pour arriver  y jouer(j'ai t du, il ne vaut pas le 1, mais c'est encore un autre dbat). Je ne me sens pas voleur, j'ai l'original - il continue  prendre la poussire, quelque part.....

----------


## Rayek

Hop, des nouvelles fraiches

http://www.ecrans.fr/L-Europe-gradue...a-la,4589.html

----------


## copin

Erf tu peux faire un rsum de ton lien.

Il est filtr par ma boite :'(

----------


## Rayek

> Riposte gradue : La bataille europenne ne fait que commencer
> 
> par Erwan Cario
> 
> tags : p2p , tlchargement , Europe , riposte gradue
> 
> Hier soir,  Bruxelles, un ensemble de directives regroupes sous le nom de  Paquet Tlcom  tait soumis  un vote en commissions, tape indispensable avant leur prsentation en sance plnire du Parlement Europen. A lorigine, le Paquet Tlcom concernait la modernisation du secteur des communications lectroniques. Pas grand chose  voir donc avec le droit dauteur. Mais, par un jeu damendements, on a commenc  voir apparatre une  autorit administrative  charge de sassurer de la coopration entre les intermdiaires techniques et ceux qui soccupent de  la protection et la promotion des contenus licites , notamment en demandant lenvoi de messages dinformation en cas de  problmes particuliers . Ca ne vous rappelle rien ? Le projet de loi franais  Cration et Internet , bien sr, son principe de riposte gradue, et sa haute autorit Hadopi.
> 
> Si la plupart des amendements proposs au vote sont passs, quelques interventions et quelques volutions des textes font ressembler le tout  une  non victoire  pour les partisans du systme franais. On notera par exemple la disparition du mot  protection  concernant les contenus licites ou ladoption dun systme dinformation des utilisateurs, proche de celui de la riposte gradue, mais sans que celui-ci ne dbouche sur une coupure daccs  Internet.
> ...


Ca sera plus simple en te mettant le texte :p

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

D'autres news  :;):

----------


## BainE

comme diraient certains vers de terre a la voie aigue:

VICTORY !!!

Quelle claque, que dis-je c'est un pave, une tatane magistrale !!!

----------


## sovitec

oui mais  ::zekill::

----------


## SirDarken

Sil ils coupent les connections, ont aura le temps de descendre dans les rues, le forcing ca n'apporte en gnral rien de bon.

Ce que je trouve aberrant qui plus est c'est que les pros seront exclu de ce genre de mesure au dpart, et les particuliers eux prennent pleins pots.
Alors que les pros peuvent engag des sommes et du matriel pour un minimum scuris leur connection, je voie mal Papy Bernard 75 ans configur sa Ybox et scuris toute son isntallation alors qu'il vas juste sur msn voir son petit-fils.

On voie bien en regardant cela que c'est qu'une histoire de ramener des sous, et que la meilleur faon d'en prendre c'est en chopant ceux qui ne peuvent pas lutter.

Enfin je telchargerai du travail ou bien en chipant les 15 points d'accs Wifi disponibles dans le coin....

Aberrant.

----------


## Mdinoc

Abe*rr*ant en effet. J'abhorre cette femme, et son prdcesseur galement.

----------


## SirDarken

Il me semblai bien que ca coll pas ce mot, merci de la correction je l'utilise rarement (d'ailleurs il en va de mme pour l'orthographe et la grammaire j'arrive jamais  stocker dans ce domaine  dsol  ::oops:: )

----------


## souviron34

Ok avec toi, mais il y a un minimum  respecter sur ce forum, quand mme...




> Sil ils coupent les connections, ont aura le temps de descendre dans les rues, le forcing ca n'apporte en gnral rien de bon.
> 
> Ce que je trouve aberrant qui plus est c'est que les pros seront exclu de ce genre de mesure au dpart, et les particuliers eux prennent pleins pots.
> Alors que les pros peuvent engag des sommes et du matriel pour un minimum scuris leur connection, je voie mal Papy Bernard 75 ans configur sa Ybox et scuris toute son isntallation alors qu'il vas juste sur msn voir son petit-fils.
> 
> On voie bien en regardant cela que c'est qu'une histoire de ramener des sous, et que la meilleur faon d'en prendre c'est en chopant ceux qui ne peuvent pas lutter.
> 
> Enfin je telchargerai du travail ou bien en chipant les 15 points d'accs Wifi disponibles dans le coin....
> 
> Aberrant.





> Il me semblai bien que ca coll pas ce mot, merci de la correction je l'utilise rarement (d'ailleurs il en va de mme pour l'orthographe et la grammaire j'arrive jamais  stocker dans ce domaine  dsol )



A 26 ans, il y a un minimum  savoir et  appliquer...

----------


## SirDarken

Je suis vraiment dsol de choquer nos matres es grammaire et orthographe, malheureusement pour certaines personnes l'ducation de la langue francaise n'aura dure qu'une anne et o le contenu tait bas pour 75%  de la simple lecture de romans.
Malgr mon ge si avanc je n'ai pas eu la chance ou l'occasion de pouvoir combl ses dites lacunes.

Cependant je note votre remarque et m'en vais changer la date de ma naissance sur mon profil et utiliser un langage qui vous choquera moins que le mien : le SMS.

Je m'estime encore chanceux de n'avoir fait que 11 fautes, enfin il semblerai que ce soit  la mode de dnigrer la moindre personne sur sa faon d'crire sans en chercher la raison, ou explication.

Enfin soit parler et parler encore avec votre grammaire parfaite, moi j'ai du travaille  faire si je veux manger demain et pour moi manger  plus d'importance.

"Al sen rencune gas"

----------


## souviron34

sans rancune  ::D: , mais justement, comme tu le dis si bien, la francophonie (ainsi que le forum) ne couvre pas juste la France et son langage SMS. 

D'o l'intrt d'utiliser la langue commune : le franais..

Car, pour la plupart des personnes trangres au territoire mais francophones, elles n'ont pas appris ou utilis le langage SMS, mais bien le franais correct..

Alors si l'on voit d'videntes lacunes ou fautes rptitives dues  la situation de francophone hors de France, on est plus tolrant. 

C'est tout..

Il ne s'agit pas de tout relever , mais simplement de communiquer avec les autres de manire  ce que l'on se comprenne.

Et mes remarques n'taient pas mchantes (_en tous cas, je ne les voyaient pas comme telles_), juste une petite piqure de rappel  :;): 

Et l'enseignement, bien que fautif, a bon dos, quand mme, car, suivant ce site, il y a quand mme un certain nombre de jeunes qui ont appris (ou se forcent  :;):  )  crire correctement..
Quant  l'enseignement  l'tranger, il est en moyenne beaucoup plus grammaticalement correct que cela ne l'a t les dernires annes en France..

----------


## sneb5757

Le parlement  vot la semaine derniere l'amendement 138 du paquet telecom qui est clairement un amendement anti HADOPI. Cette amendement a t vot  pres de 90 % des voix.


D'aprs les sites electron libre et numerama sarkozy va faire en sorte que l'amendement soit tout simplement retir du  paquet telecom pour la deuxime lecture.

C'est tout simplement inadmissible !

----------


## Mdinoc

Heureusement, Jose Manuel Barrroso a remis Sarko Ier  sa place.

C'est confirm  prsent, un juge sera ncessaire pour nous couper notre accs internet!

----------


## sneb5757

Bon bein a bouge un peu.

Le projet HADOPI est en discussion au senat.

Plusieurs choses sont  souligner : 

1) Le projet ne connait pratiquement aucune opposition. Le parti socialiste trouve ce projet pdagogique et quilibr.

2) La commission des affaires conomiques souhaiterait remplacer la coupure d'accs par une amende.

3) Un amendement a t dpos pour qu'en cas de coupure de connexion internet l'internaute continue de payer son forfait. Mais ce forfait ne reviendrai pas au FAI mais directement aux ayants droits.

4) pour l'pineuse gestion des log au niveau de la scurisation du wifi, un amendement a t dpos pour qu'il soit possible pour chaque internaute d'installer un logiciel type spyware qui permettrait de prouver un eventuel piratage de la ligne.

5) L'amendement 138 du paquet telecom n'a aucune incidence sur le sujet et n'a pas de port juridique.


Sinon la machine  dsinformation est lance. J'ai vu deux reportages sur tf1 et france 2 hier soir. Alors en gros :

-L'industrie du disque est en crise. Pour faire pleurer dans les chaumires, un snateur a dit que si la loi n'tait pas voter ce serait la fin de la cration artistique en France et en Europe. C'est marrant, je fais une dizaine de concert en France. J'coute un genre musical qui n'est pas reli par les mdias de masses ( le mtal) et pourtant les salles sont presques toujours remplies. Mais c'est un autre dbat.

- La nouvelle loi remplacerait la sanction actuelle ( 3 ans d'emprisonnement  et 300 000  d'amendes max). Ce qui est absolument faux puisque la sanction actuelle punit le dlit de contrefaon et HADOPI punit la non scurisation de sa ligne. La double peine est donc bel et bien possible. La ministre de la culture l'a reconnu  demi mot en confrence de presse il y a quelques semaines.


c'est beau le Web 3.0  ::D:

----------


## Matthieu2000

http://www.liberation.fr/culture/010...auve-les-mails

----------


## Mdinoc

Quand on pense que l'albanel ose appeler la coupure d'internet "pdagogique", alors qu'elle qualifie une amende de "rpressive"...

Non mais elle s'coute parler ? Elle aurait bien besoin du systme XKCD/Youtube...

----------


## souviron34

> Quand on pense que l'albanel ose appeler la coupure d'internet "pdagogique", alors qu'elle qualifie une amende de "rpressive"...
> 
> Non mais elle s'coute parler ? Elle aurait bien besoin du systme XKCD/Youtube...






> 1) Le projet ne connait pratiquement aucune opposition. Le parti socialiste trouve ce projet pdagogique et quilibr.


 ::P:

----------


## sneb5757

En mme temps ce n'est pas parce que le parti socialiste le trouve quilibr que c'est effectivement le cas ^^

----------


## Luc Orient

> ... Et mes remarques n'taient pas mchantes (_en tous cas, je ne les voyaient pas comme telles_), juste une petite piqure de rappel


Tel est pris qui croyait prendre ...  ::D: 

Sinon, sur le fond, je suis bien d'accord avec souviron34.

----------


## souviron34

> Tel est pris qui croyait prendre ...


 ::oops::  mea culpa culpissima  ::oops::

----------


## Matthieu2000

http://laposte.lci.fr/infos/high-tec...s-severe-.html

----------


## SirDarken

Je me permet un lger petit up de ce sujet pour vous signalez ceci :

http://www.laquadrature.net/fr/APPEL...u-net-francais

Avis aux amateurs.

----------


## Matthieu2000

http://laposte.lci.fr/infos/high-tec...artistes-.html

le gouvernement ne sait pas faire de sauvegarde pour restaurer le serveur...

----------


## Filippo

J'espre que les dputs franais vont se conformer  la Dcision europenne.

----------


## Bathou

Ben non!

----------


## Lyche

O est le principe de "l'exception Franaise" si les dputs Franais, se conforment aux dcrets Europens??
Voyons, les hommes politiques Franais sont si fires d'avoir un des pays fondateurs de l'Europe, ils se croient au dessus des lois Europennes. Un peu comme les policier Franais  ::aie:: 

Bref, le jour ou on fera comme les autres, c'est pas demain !

----------


## Filippo

> Ben non!


La France est hors-la-loi.
Je vais avoir du mal  accepter la justice d'un pays lui-mme hors-la-loi  ::roll::

----------


## Mdinoc

D'un autre ct, avec cet amendement europen, on peut les coincer avec la Cour Europenne des Droits de l'Homme, non?

----------


## Filippo

> D'un autre ct, avec cet amendement europen, on peut les coincer avec la Cour Europenne des Droits de l'Homme, non?


Ouais ma a va tre long la justice ...
Esprons qu' partir d'un grand nombre de plaintes l'Europe dise  la France "Ca suffit, revoyez votre copie". En tout cas des associations comme l'UFC que Choisir vont lancer une artillerie juridique pour dfendre le citoyen franais.

 :;):

----------


## Matthieu2000

> *Le fameux amendement anti-Hadopi du paquet tlcom vient dtre adopt, ce midi,  Strasbourg, par le Parlement Europen...*
> Lamendement 138 vot (contre toute attente)Le fameux amendement anti-Hadopi du paquet tlcom vient dtre adopt, ce midi,  Strasbourg, par le Parlement Europen. Par Astrid Girardeau 
> 
> Dernier rebondissement dans lhistoire de lamendement 138. Et non des moindres, puisquil vient finalement dtre adopt par le Parlement Europen, lors de la seconde lecture, en sance plenire,  Strasbourg, du Paquet Tlcom.
> 
> Comme nous lindiquions hier, les Verts sont intervenus en sance pour demander une inversion dans lordre des votes. Lundi dernier, un changement de la liste des votes faisait passer le texte original aprs le texte de compromis, ce dernier jug trop flou ou ambige par certains pour exclure clairement des autorits comme Hadopi de la dcision pralable  ce qu aucune restriction aux droits et liberts fondamentales des utilisateurs finaux  ne puisse tre prise. Surtout il tait question dsormais d exclusivit mutuelle , cest--dire que si le texte de compromis tait vot, lamendement 138 ntait mme pas prsent au vote.
> 
> Ce midi, Rebecca Harms, vice-prsidente du Groupe des Verts/ALE a ainsi argument pour que lordre es deux textes soient de nouveau invers. Une demande accepte par la prsidente, Diana Wallis.
> 
> Rsultat, le 138, le fameux amendement anti-Hadopi a t prsent et vot  407 voix pour, et 57 contre. Il lui en fallait 393, la majorit qualifie, pour passer. Il a annul le compromis qui na donc t prsent aux voix. Maintenant, le sort du Paquet Tlcom est dans les mains du Conseil. Soit ce dernier, le 12 juin prochain, choisit daccepter lensemble des amendements du Parlement europen (dont le 138) et ainsi de permettre la mise en uvre rapide du trs attendu Paquet Tlcom. Soit il le refuse, et alors lensemble du Paquet Tlcom devra repasser en Conciliation, en troisime lecture, au mieux, en septembre prochain. Source





> *Le Parlement europen contredit Hadopi et vote l'amendement Bono*
> L'amendement Bono dit que l'on ne peut pas couper un droit fondamental
> 
> INTERNET - Au lendemain du vote de lamendement Bono au Parlement europen, dont on dit qu'il sonne le glas d'Hadopi, plusieurs questions se posent. 
> Que dit exactement lamendement Bono, vot au Parlement europen?
> Il stipule quaucune restriction ne peut tre impose aux droits et liberts fondamentaux des utilisateurs finaux sans dcision pralable des autorits judiciaires. Traduction: La suspension du Net, prvue par Hadopi, doit tre dtermine par un tribunal dot dun juge et non par une autorit administrative comme Hadopi, explique Guy Bono, eurodput franais (socialiste)  lorigine de lamendement. Ce  quoi le groupe UMP de lAssemble nationale rtorque que, puisque la Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet (Hadopi) est constitue de magistrats, linstance pourra entrer dans ltiquette autorit judiciaire.
> 
> Autre mot important: le qualificatif pralable. L encore, cest contradictoire avec ce que prvoit la loi Hadopi, qui veut quon prouve son innocence aprs avoir t coupable de tlchargement, reprend Guy Bono. Lui voudrait au contraire que les internautes souponns de tlchargement illgal soient jugs avant toute sanction.
> 
> ...

----------


## Traroth2

On a enfin trouv un bon ct  ce "paquet tlcom"...

----------


## Lyche

J'ai vus que sur les pub SFR dans le mtro, y'a en gras en bas et bien lisible "le piratage nuit  la cration artistique" C'est drle, on se croirait sur un paquet de clopes  ::aie:: 

a nuit  la cration artistiques, ou aux majors qui entubent royalement les artistes?

----------


## Filippo

> J'ai vus que sur les pub SFR dans le mtro, y'a en gras en bas et bien lisible "le piratage nuit  la cration artistique" C'est drle, on se croirait sur un paquet de clopes 
> 
> a nuit  la cration artistiques, ou aux majors qui entubent royalement les artistes?


En effet a nuit aux majors qui entubent les artistes c'est certain  :;):

----------


## Floral

Aprs "Fumer tue" sur les paquets de clope, "Pirater tue" sur le paquet Tlcom!

----------


## Filippo

> Aprs "Fumer tue" sur les paquets de clope, "Pirater tue" sur le paquet Tlcom!


Excellent !  ::mouarf::

----------


## LooserBoy

Bon bah a y est, l'hmicycle a os contredire le parlement europen...  ::(:

----------


## Filippo

> Bon bah a y est, l'hmicycle a os contredire le parlement europen...


 ::arf::

----------


## Lyche

Un tit lien pour lire ce qu'il s'est dit dans l'hmicycle?

----------


## kuranes

> Un tit lien pour lire ce qu'il s'est dit dans l'hmicycle?





> *Hadopi : l'Assemble nationale adopte le projet de loi*
> C'est donc aujourd'hui que l'Assemble nationale a procd au vote solennel du projet de loi Cration et Internet. Ce dernier, assoupli par l'Assemble en premire lecture, puis lgrement durci par l'harmonisation de la Commission mixte paritaire conformment aux attentes du Snat, a effectivement t rejet  la surprise gnrale le 9 avril dernier. Il prvoit pour rappel de suspendre l'accs  internet des internautes suspects de piratage selon le principe de riposte gradue.
> 
> L'examen a repris le 6 mai sur la base du texte adopt par l'Assemble le 2 avril, et le projet s'est de nouveau durci en seconde lecture au fil de nouveaux amendements qui ont t vots par les dputs. L'ide du remplacement de la suspension de l'abonnement par une amende a bel et bien t rejete, l'internaute priv de connexion  internet tant qui plus est tenu de payer son abonnement suspendu, ce qui soulve le problme de la double peine.
> 
> Reste enfin  dterminer si l'accs  internet est, au mme titre que le droit  l'antenne par exemple, un droit fondamental. Le parlement europen s'est effectivement de nouveau prononc en faveur de l'amendement 138, selon lequel une entrave aux liberts fondamentales ne peut tre prononce que par une autorit judiciaire, l'Hadopi du projet de loi Cration et Internet n'tant qu'une autorit administrative.
> 
> Au terme d'une session d'explication des votes clair, dont vous trouverez le compte-rendu ci-dessous, l'Assemble a comme prvu adopt le projet de loi Cration et Internet par 296 voix contre 233. Dans le cadre d'une sance comportant d'autres votes importants, 557 votants s'taient runis, pour 529 suffrages exprims.
> 
> ...

----------

